# Was sind eure WoW Ticks / seltsamen Angewohnheiten



## Maerad (18. März 2010)

Wie das Thema schon sagt - was habt ihr euch über die Zeit an Absonderlichkeiten angewöhnt? Was sind eure Ticks?

Bei mir z.B. wären es:

- Hüpfen! Überall! Immer! Ich hab keine Gedult - vor allem wenn ich in einer Ini warten muss hüpf ich immer rum - ich habe noch kein Portal betreten ohne reinzuspringen!

Und ganz schlimm - wenn ich chatte oder auf einen randomraid in Dalaran warte, renn ich mit meinem Mount immer im Kreis und spring auch hier wie irre - also immer schön im Uhrzeigersinn die Straße entlang...

- Die Taste Q drücken - damals angewöhnt mit DK, da ich dort Horn des Winters draufgepackt habt - da ohne Glyphe nur ein 2 min buff hab ich es immer vergessen neu zu casten, dann irgendwann angewöhnt immer auf Q zu drücken wenn geht. Nun ja - auf der Taste liegt nun beim Schami Springflut etc. - aber ganz schlimm isses aktuell bei meinem Pala den ich hochlevel - DA HAB ICH KEINEN SKILL FÜR Q ... SCHRECKLICH! Und ich drücks trotzdem immer <<

Mal so 2 meiner Sachen, ev. fällt mir noch mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also los! Her mit euren Seltsamkeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. März 2010)

Beim Fischmahl essen lecke ich immer den Wolf von unserem Raidjäger. Leider keine Kröte, aber immerhin.


----------



## koolt (18. März 2010)

Ich hab immer das Bedürfnis "/e hat den Größten!" zu schreiben wenn alle im BG warten bis es los geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und rumhüpfen wenn ich durch die Gegend reite.


----------



## Renox110 (18. März 2010)

Ich reite und hüpfe immer durch den Hauptstädten wenn ich im SZ-Browser bin...Ego-Shooter ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (18. März 2010)

Ich springe auch immer und überall rum und wenn ich chatte oder was und ich bin in Dalaran, lauf ich entweder um den Gullideckel oder um den Brunnen rum... ganz schlimm isses wenn ich mit meinem druiden bei der Flugplattform in Dalaran bin ... ne weile habe ich wieder einfg. taste 3 minuten lang loopings gedreht bis mir vom zuschauen total schlecht wurde... ein anderes mal habe ich in Fluggestalt via leertaste den höchstmöglichen punkt angeflogen und mich in einen tauren verwandelt... eigentlich wollte ich mich dann vor dem aufschlag zurückverwandeln, aber lags haben mich eiskalt auf dem Boden aufschlagen lassen^^


----------



## Imbageif (18. März 2010)

klassischer mage - tick: im kreis rennen und AE spamen wenn man auf was wartet XD


----------



## Motte (18. März 2010)

Ich erstell mir im monat immer min 2 Twinks die ich dann bischen lvl, bis ich dann merk das mir eh nur der Main spass macht und lösch die wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Argolo (18. März 2010)

Ich glaube das kann man schon als Tick ausgehen lassen: Ich skille mit jedem Char Angeln und weiss nicht warum.


----------



## Littletall (18. März 2010)

Mein Tick? In Städten und Dörfern abzumounten, sobald ich mit Charaktern rede. Ich hasse es, wenn jemand mit seinem Mount (am Besten noch Taure auf Mammut) in den NPCs steht, deshalb mache ich das selbst nicht.

Ansonsten gucke ich nonstop auf die Karte, weil ich sofort Angst habe, mich zu verlaufen, zu verfliegen. Selbst in den alten Inzen, wo man gar nicht auf die Karte gucken kann, mach ich das ständig.


----------



## TheDoggy (18. März 2010)

Auch hier: Rumhüpfen ohne Sinn und Verstand. Meine Leertaste ist schon abgenutzt.


----------



## Hikaro (18. März 2010)

hm hab auch so ne katastrophe hab 3 Jahre lang nur warri gespielt und seit ich wusste das es geht immer die beste aoe fähigkeit draufgelegt derzeit klingensturm früher wirbelwind etc. oder als Tank eben Donnerknall naja meinem pala hab ich die Bubble draufgelegt und jetz bei jeder gelegenheit (der is tank) will ich autom. meinen Aoe also weihe in die grp hauen... mach mir bubble grp wipet etc.^^ peinlichste situation lichi 10man kaum noch HP durch warri angewohnheit wollt ich sturm zünden Bubble on 2nd tank schon tot rest auch hab mich aber nichmehr eingekriegt vor lachen weil ich dann solo rumgestanden bin und der raid um mich verstreut liegt das wahr göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

ach wie schön, man ist damit nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Spardas (18. März 2010)

Ich drücke in WoW immer die ganze Zeit die rechte Maustaster wegem drehen. Und wenn ich dann mal wieder ein 3D Shooter spielen, mach ich das auch und wunder mich immer warum der die ganze Zeit ballere.

Mit den Dudu wechsel ich die ganze Zeit die Gestallt wenn mir langweilig ist, bis oom bin, dann Anregen und weiter wechseln =)


----------



## Darouge (18. März 2010)

Hab mir irgendwie mal angewöhnt Jeden zu lecken ( ja nicht falsch verstehen) sei es ein Raid Boss andere Spieler oder sonstige Npcs.
Mein Lieblings Tick ist aber immer noch in Raid pausen mein Wolpertinger rauszunehmen mich vor ihm zu verbeugen und laut zu schreien huldigt dem Wolpertinger.


----------



## c0bRa (18. März 2010)

Mein Tick ist unbekannte Rezepte sammeln/farmen...

Bei Kochen fehlt mir nur noch das epische, und sobald ein ungelerntes im AH ist, wirds gekauft... Das ist so mein Tick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

Mit meinem Hexer verwandele ich mich immer in Raids in einen Schneemann. Fang an zu tanzen und frage meinen Herrn Wichtel ob er auch mein Handtuch eingepackt hätten.


----------



## xx-elf (18. März 2010)

Ich suche mir in rnd raids immer jmd heraus der mir Sympatisch ist und wisper ihn/sie dann an auch wärend mancher Bosskämpfe und rede einfach nur mit ihm 
oder fange wenn mir langweilig an zu flirten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Freund hat mal mitgelesen und ist ganz grün im Gesicht geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und natürlich wie jeder Hüpfen, Springen, Tanzen und alles queerbet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerne auch

/fear
/panik
/sleep

überall und zu jeder Zeit ;D


----------



## LotDFenix (18. März 2010)

den Hüpftick hab ich auch...

dazu kommen diverse teils sehr merkwürdige /afk messages....

Bei nem kumpel von mir ist es so, das er nach jedem raid nahezu instant alle Buffs wegklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne andere angewohnheit von ihm ist es in hauptstädten zu stehen und nahezu nur sich selber zu speccen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. März 2010)

naja beim Spielen in Inis o Raids futtere ich Haribo (1kg Schachtel steht immer da) und trink Kaffee


----------



## Bitialis (18. März 2010)

Ich hüpfe auch immer und überall rum..
Wenn ich nen Cast abbrechen will, hüpf ich eig auch immer.. ka.. hat sich bei mir so eingeschlichen, das Hüpf-Syndrom =)

Sonst noch Twinks erstellen..
Ich erstell mir so oft Twinks -> logg mich ein -> seh den Char und des Gebiet vor mir -> denk mir nur.. Ach kein Bock auf den Müll =)
Beim Twinken vergeht mir die Lust spätestens wenn ich im Startgebiet gelandet bin =)


----------



## Jannika (18. März 2010)

Huhu, japp, ich renn auch grundsätzlich wie gestört hin und her, wenn ich auf was warte (normal müssten meine Chars alle barfuß sein, weil die Schuhe immer so schnell durchgewetzt sind^^).

Außerdem hab ich den Tick, ständig, immer und überall meine Taschen aufzumachen, um zu gucken, ob noch alles drin ist (könnt ja mal ein Loch in der Tasche sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Und wenn ich "Feierabend" mache, räum ich grundsätzlich ALLES bei meinem Char auf: nochmal reppen gehen, unnützes Zeug verkaufen, nützliches Zeug ins AH stellen, Elixiere, Buff-Food und sonstiges "auffüllen" (ich kanns nicht sehen, wenn ein Stapel nicht vollständig ist!) und natürlich Reagenzien nachkaufen! Ich schleppe mit meiner Priesterin ständig mindestens 60 Kerzen mit mir rum (vorbereitet sein ist alles, es gibt ja auch so wenig Reagenzienhändler...). Bevor nicht jeder meiner Chars so hergerichtet wurde, geh ich nicht off, selbst wenn ich mich gerade mit letzter Kraft aufm Stuhl halten kann! Dann kann ich nämlich am nächsten Tag einloggen und loslegen, ohne auf einmal feststellen zu müssen, dass ich irgendwas vergessen hab, einzupacken oder "aufzufüllen". 

Ach ja, einen Tick hab ich noch: ich poste doch tatsächlich IMMER im /4, wenn ich Mitglieder für eine Gruppe suche, anstatt im /2! Schlimm, ich weiß, aber ich kann mich da einfach nicht anpassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (18. März 2010)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann man schon als Tick ausgehen lassen: Ich skille mit jedem Char Angeln und weiss nicht warum.



boah das isn schwerwiegender xD


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Hm... mal überlegen

- immer und überall hüpfen
- ohne außnahme in ini portale reinhüpfen
- beim chatten oder warten wie n hyperaktiver murloc auf speed rumspringen, rumrennen, rumreiten und irgendwelche instant moves spammen
- immer wenn mir jemand nen kompliment macht ("nice dps!1111" oder "WTFBBQ skill0r heal0rskillZzZ") antworte ich immer mit "l2p". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (l2p is bei mir und nen paar kollegen eine antwort auf alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

/e : ganz vergessen wenn ich mit meinem schami on bin und warte/chatte heale ich immer irgendwelche spieler die vorbei rennen^^


----------



## Yiraja (18. März 2010)

ich springe immer egal wo ich bin^^, und ich muss alle paar sekunden auf die map gucken wenn ich irgendwo hin laufe auch wenn ich den weg auswendig kenne xD


----------



## mudd4 (18. März 2010)

hm ich buffe mich zu tode XD in nh und hc`s eigentlich sobald es an mobs oda in inis wie raids geht bin ich perm fullbuffed was das zeug hergibt <.< viele meinen ich übertreibe da bisl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (18. März 2010)

Ich geh un fast alle Häuser und Hütten rein, auch wenn ich das nicht muss :s
dadurch dismount, ziemlich nervig, aber ich machs immer affektiv


----------



## Motte (18. März 2010)

Isses schlimm wenn ich in fast jedem beitrag nen Tick lese, den ich selber auch habe?


----------



## Attractolide (18. März 2010)

Hi,

ich glaub mein Tick ist G zu sammeln und so ziemlich jeden Müll ins AH zu setzen.

Auch wenn es garnix gibt was ich aktuell kaufen möchte, ich genug Kohle habe, tue ich mich schwer mal etwas beim NPC zu verticken und entzaubere selbst ne grüne lvl 10 Rüssi und setze dann den Staub ins AH, weil ich statt 2 S evtl 20 S kriege.
Wenn ich dann beim Stöbern im AH was finde, was wie ein Schnäppchen  aussieht kauf ich das auch noch und mülle mich damit weiter zu.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviel Zeug bei mir in Post-/Bankfächern rumliegt und vermutlich sind Dinge für viele tausend G längst gelöscht worden.


----------



## freezex (18. März 2010)

also erstmal nice Thema


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn ich in dalaran auf was warte zb Schlachtfeld oder vergessen hab was ich in dort tun will XD lauf ich dauernd im kreis und wenn ich das ca das dritte oder vierte mal bei der selben Bank vorbeikomme merk ichs teilweise und überleg mir ob ich nix besseres mit meiner Zeit anfangen kann, meistens mach ich dan was intelligenteres, bis nach dem BG dan wart ich auf n neues Schlachtfeld und das kreislaufend in Dalaran.


----------



## Tamalan (18. März 2010)

hüpfen springen ohne unterlass... selbst nen "seid ihr bereit?"..beantworte ich mit nem hüpfen

in inis nehm ich anlauf...spring in die mobgruppe rein ...im flug die totems raushauen
landen...und die nova raushauen.... krawumms :-)


----------



## Littletall (18. März 2010)

Ich hab was vergessen..wenn ich warte, öffne ich ständig alle Taschen und mache sie wieder zu. Und wehe, wenn ein Item nicht nach meinem Ordnungssinn angeordnet ist, dann wird sofort aufgeräumt.


----------



## steven9797 (18. März 2010)

Ich habe den Tick das ich nie ruhig stehen bleibe wenn ich am chatten oder am warten bin und ständig etwas vergesse.

Beispiel: Ich frage jemanden aus meiner Gilde ob er mir meine Waffe verzaubert er sagt dann''Klar in 10 min vor'm AH in SW'' zum glück lief ich grad aus'm ah raus.
          	Dann hüpfte und rannte ich wie gestört umher nach 10 min frage mich mein Kumpel ''Wo bist du??'' Erst dann merkte ich das ich bereits nach Goldhain gesprungen bin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (18. März 2010)

Irreführung auf den Hexer zu machen um den Tank einen Ansporn zu geben, Aggro aufzubauen ^^


----------



## Tymion (18. März 2010)

Wie viele andere Spieler, besitze auch Ich das Hüpf-Syndrom. Da ich als Main Baum Druiden spiele geht das auch in Raids ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein zweites und eigentlich schwer wiegenderes ist ein seltenes Phänomen, ich kann es nicht ab haben, nur dumm rum zu stehen. Daher mach ich, wann immer ich in Hauptstädten stehe meine Tasche, mein Charakter Fenster, mein Zauberbuch, mein Talent Baum etc. abwechselnd auf und guck drauf, obwohl sich da dran ja eh nix ändert wenn ich dumm rum stehe.
Inzwischen sogar in Hero Inzen für die 2 Marken, da ist es als Heiler besonders Langweilig, und da das manische Hüpfen nicht genug ist, geht permanent irgend ein Fenster von mir auf.
Hab mal so Minispiele versucht zu spielen beim heilen, sowas wie Peggle oder ähnliches, aber dann kacken mir immer irgendwelche Spieler ab, weil ich dann nur auf den Tank achte.....

Also ich bleib beim Sinnlosen Öffnen von irgendwelchen Fenstern (lieblings combo ist Shift+B + Leertaste) und das Rum gehopse.


----------



## Ignorama (18. März 2010)

Darouge schrieb:


> Hab mir irgendwie mal angewöhnt Jeden zu lecken ( ja nicht falsch verstehen) sei es ein Raid Boss andere Spieler oder sonstige Npcs.
> Mein Lieblings Tick ist aber immer noch in Raid pausen mein Wolpertinger rauszunehmen mich vor ihm zu verbeugen und laut zu schreien huldigt dem Wolpertinger.



XD ich denke, ich war mit dir vor kurzem pdk ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (18. März 2010)

Ja ich hüpfe auch rum, meine Leertaste ist links (also wo ich mit dem linken Daumen hüpfe) irgendwie so abgenutzt, dass sie ganz glatt ist... weiß auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke ganz viel rum (linke Maustaste ist auch schon der Lack weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich will immer wissen wer oder was hinter mir ist.


----------



## Shaila (18. März 2010)

Ich verwandel mich immer in einen Furbolg, so oft es nur geht.


----------



## TheDoggy (18. März 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Mein Tick ist unbekannte Rezepte sammeln/farmen...
> 
> Bei Kochen fehlt mir nur noch das epische, und sobald ein ungelerntes im AH ist, wirds gekauft... Das ist so mein Tick...
> 
> ...


Omg, ja, das mach ich auch. Lederrezepte und Kochrezepte, die mir noch fehlen, werden gekauft. (Solang sie preislich im Rahmen sind! xD)


----------



## Motte (18. März 2010)

Noch nen tick

--> ^^ <--


----------



## Ql1m@X (18. März 2010)

ich hab auch wie allle anderen den hüpf-tick und den "^^" schreib-tick ^^ .
huch ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (18. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Irreführung auf den Hexer zu machen um den Tank einen Ansporn zu geben, Aggro aufzubauen ^^


HEXERTANK FTW!!!eins eins

Ich hab eigentlich keine Ticks, aber vielleicht fallen mir die Ticks meiner Ticks auch einfach nichtmehr auf


----------



## Xartoss (18. März 2010)

^^ und ...

beim chatten immer "..." so als trennung ... *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






klar auch das hüpfen ...

rezepte sammeln auch ... 

hmm ... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ein Tick von mir ist billige Sachen im Ah zu kaufen und dann beim Händler wieder zu verkaufen. Ein verlustgeschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. März 2010)

/ROFL oder /LOL, /HUHN 

Ich stelle gern auch mein Zug in den Fischmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts immer "gute" Laune im TS....
Und mit meinem Paladin buff ich extra im BG den falschen Buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B: Heiler -> SDM, Melees -> SDW, Caster -> SDM
Macht immer spaß wie die sich aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaded (18. März 2010)

Twinks erstellen . . . exzessiv . . .

Ich bin wahrscheinlich nur noch 2 Chars vom Charcap entfernt!^^
Hab auf 8 Servern Chars. In allen Fraktionen Rassen Klassen kombos . . .
Und trotzdem lösche ich ca 1 x pro Monat so nen armen toon und erstelle mir nen Neuen!
Die anzahl an Chars die es tatsächlich auf 80 geschafft haben kann ich an einer Hand abzählen!^^
ALLE mit einem eigenen einzigartigen Namen!
Ich hab Spass daran bei der Charerstellung 10 Minuten nur über den Namen zu grübeln!^^
50 Chars Serverübergreiffend war doch Max, richtig??
Ich hoffe das dass mit Cata wieder mehr werden!^^

Zwanghaft Ordnen! Egal ob Bank, Gildenbank, Questlog, Offikommentare . . . es MUSS einfach ordentlich sein!
Ich brauch an manchen Tagen 30 minuten zum Offline gehen, bis ich meinen Main, meine 2 Bankchars und meine Twinks sortiert hab.
Dasselbe mit den Taschen. Ich gehöre wahrscheinlich zu den wenigen die diese Onebag Add ons nicht mögen. 
WEIL DADURCH MEIN SORTIER SYSTEM DURCHEINANDER KOMMT!!!!!^^
Eine Tasche für gear, eine für Sammelmats, eine für Bufffood und ähnliches, eine für Questitems . . . und eine für Crap!^^

Und ich springe . . . nicht dauernd . . . aber  häufig genug mein weibchen (meinen persönlichen Pala healer!^^) zur verzweiflung zu treiben!^^
Ja auch ich bin ein Anonymer Springer! ^^

So  . . . das war glaub ich erstmal alles . . .

dEaD


----------



## Babazee (18. März 2010)

LOL ich spring auch immer rum nur versuche ich immer einen 360° drehung einzubauen macht mir mega fun wenn ich irgendwo warte oder in dala meine runden drehe. ich spiel dann sozusagen tony hawks nur anstatt brett halt mount und ich nimm jede treppe als sprungschanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (18. März 2010)

Ok, wenn sich hier alle outen, dann schließ ich mich mal an.

Ja, ich muss es eingestehen, bin selber ein Hüpfer. Habs mir versucht abzugewöhnen, aber ich werd immer wieder rückfällig! Das Leben ist hart!

Dazu hab ich auch diesen Ordnungswahn was Taschen und Bank angeht. Ich will alles schnell finden. Suchen geht gar nicht... und ich such ja dennoch! Vielleicht sollte ich mein System überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbstverständlich alle Taschen mit was anderem gefüllt, eine Tasche für alles, das geht gar nicht!!!

Ausloggen ohne den Char raidfertig zu haben geht auch gar nicht. Im Zweifel muss ich innerhalb von Sekunden raidfertig sein. Sogar Chars, die ich ewig nicht gespielt habe sind mit Elexiren, Tränken, Bufffood und Reagenzien ausgestattet.... nur für den Fall...


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2010)

Ich hasse Taschenaddons, die alles in eine packen... ohne Ordnung.
Ich hab meist 2 Rüstungssets mit, d.h. je eine Tasche + mit Juwelen etc gefüllt.

Springen tue ich auch gern, vorzugsweise um gegnerische Spieler. 
Mit /lick /pet /poke und so weiter.

Als DK leg ich gern DnD mit Spielern in der Mitte an.


----------



## Lokke (18. März 2010)

Wenn ich im SZ angemeldet bin oder so einfach warte bis gruppe voll ist oder ich port bekomme, dann renn ich immer in Dala im Kreis. Also einmal die hauptstrasse entlang^^
Und ja hüpfen ist auch so ein tick. Mit drehungen und alles was man sonst noch so machen kann. Am liebsten springe ich mit meinem fetten mammut und drehe mich im sprung einmal im kreis und laufe dann wieder geradeaus weiter

MfG
Eure Lokke


----------



## LiamProd (18. März 2010)

Mit meinem Pala habt ich ein Makro, dass ich vor Bosskämpfen gern nutze: *"Gebt mir Deckung - ich muss hintern Baum strullen"*

Ist wirklich witzig die reaktionen der anderen zu beobachten, vor allem der der Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wenn ich mit meiner Druidin untwegs bin, springe ich immer, wirklich immer in die Lufft bevor ich mich in meine Fluggestallt wandle.


----------



## Seaturl (18. März 2010)

Ganz leicht: Ich setze mich in JEDEM raid mit meinem fetten feral-bärenhintern genau ins Fischmahl hinein... in meiner ex gilde hat das damals einmal zu einer lootsperre geführt ( wegen angeblichem aufhalten des raidflusses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## charly-sue (18. März 2010)

also meine ticks sind die egal wo ich hinlaufe die karte zu öffnen wies auch schon manchen geht wie ich gelesen hab..

ebenfalls muss ich immer guckn wer bei uns in der gilde on is, ich könnt ja was verpassen.. 

auch hüpf ich immer rum egal wo ich bin wann ich kann.. auch in jedem portal.. manchmal hüpf ich auch in den inis rum weil ich keine motivation hab zu heilen oder dmg zu fahren..

was leider ein unglücklicher tick is, wenn ich icc mit der gilde geh im 10 wird einfach immer beim bereitschaftscheck auf nein geklickt.. aber beim 25 mus sich mich zwingen dies nicht zu tun, sonst krieg ich n anschiss vom RL (zwar ein gildenmitglied) jedoch will ich ja nichts riskieren..


und egal zu welcher gelegenheit poste ich im gildenchannel : miau, lalala oder tritratralalaa... 

was schlimm is ich kann nicht wow zocken wenn nicht der tv läuft oder im tv n interessanter film läuft.. sosnt is die konzentration weg XD

dann wünsch ich noch n schönes wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Er4yzer (18. März 2010)

ich rebuffe ständig schlachtruf und  fläschchen des nordens (warri / alchi), auch wenn schlachtruf noch 5 mins läuft und die flask 59 - IMMER muss ich auf diese beiden symbole klicken =) und mit dem hüpfen gehts mir genauso @TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (18. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> ....
> Dasselbe mit den Taschen. Ich gehöre wahrscheinlich zu den wenigen die diese Onebag Add ons nicht mögen.
> WEIL DADURCH MEIN SORTIER SYSTEM DURCHEINANDER KOMMT!!!!!^^
> ..



dem schliess ich mich an ^^

Onebag = eine Riesen Mülltüte, kein tolles Schubladensystem *lach


----------



## Zaccar (18. März 2010)

Ich fliege oft zu einfach nur durch die Gegend, lande auf nem recht hohen Berg und schau mir Minuten lang die Landschaft an. 
Der Ausblick von der Kuppe südlich von Niffelem über Zul Drak ist einfach nur ....wow. 

Ein anderer sehr netter Platz ist der Steilhang direkt bei Sindragosas Fall, man schaut bei gutem Wetter (lol) fast über das gesamte Tal bis hin auf die Tore von Ymriheim. 

Wo es auch sehr schön ist, ist Nagrand, da bin ich mehr als einmal alles vergessend am See gesessen.


----------



## Masouk (18. März 2010)

Also, wenn ich dei ganzen Antworten so sehe, hab' ICH einen Tick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ihr nicht.
Ihr hüpft, lauft, macht dies oder das beim warten, alle gleich. Wenn es alle machen, ist es ja kein Tick mehr, das scheint ja normal zu sein.

Und ich? Ich warte einfach, mach' nix, steh' einfach so da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unglaublich, wa'?


----------



## Kremlin (18. März 2010)

Ich muss ständig "C" drücken, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Alkonaro (18. März 2010)

Ich hab die seltsame Angewohnheit das ich alles auf eine Runde Zahl bringen muss...sprich 2 mal fischmahl anklicken,2mal was essen oder trinken,Elixiere doppelt nehmen,wenn ich was herstelle immer runde zahlen...usw


----------



## MadMarlboro (18. März 2010)

ich reite immer im viereck die bodenfugen vor der bank in if ab, während ich zb auf den dungeonfinder warte. und dass völlig unbewusst, während ich im ts mitquatsche.
hüpfen sowieso wie verrückt (hach die ego-shooter zeiten waren auch mal fein^^)
pausenlos aspekt wechseln beim jäger, alleine schon wegen dem sound
mit meiner priesterin einen raid buffen, der garnicht existiert - auch nur wegen dem aufleuchten und dem sound
mir selbst oder auch gerne paladinen den schutzgeist buffen (wundervolle flügel - gefällt mir vor allem rp-mäßig sehr gut)
als beastmaster früher mit einem kernhund auf und ablaufen - wenn jemand in der nähe die umgebungsgeräusche etwas lautergestellt hat bringt man den schnell zur weissglut (das stampfen donnert richtig fies)
am landeplatz in dalaran loopings fliegen
mit / den gehen-modus aktivieren und mit einem drachen mit q und e ein paar meter seitwärts laufen: schnelle drehung langsam gehen, schnelle drehung usw...

ist doch genug oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologist (18. März 2010)

ich hüpfe auch ständig rum
laufe in sw immer zwischen ah, bank und waffenmeister hin und her 
mache ständig mein taschen auf und wieder zu gucke ob sich in meiner bank plötzlich der schwertgriff verbirgt
das schlimmste mit meinen pvplern: wenn ich ein bg erwische das wir total loosen, renn ich mit meiner hexe in 10 hordler rein gib massfear, lach sie aus und sterbe, oder lasse einfach mal meine höllenbestie in paar hordler reinrauschen^^


----------



## Knallkörper (18. März 2010)

In neuen gruppen mache ich immer "Irreführung" auf den Heal und wenn leute dabei sind die mich schon kennen warnen sie leider rechtzeitig vor mir, aber meistens planen das die leute nichmal woran das lag und darüber wie dann der ganze raid in "enrage" gerät find ich immer sau witzig!

P.s. Hüpf /lick /2 LFG /4 WTB...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2010)

Ich mounte auf mein Traveler's Tundra Mammoth, stelle dann auf gehen ein und laufe in Dalaran im Kreis, nach ca. einer halben Stunden haben wir dann immer ne Elefantenparade in Dalaran.


Und ich springe zwar nicht viel rum, aber wenn irgendwo ein portal ist muss ich immer reinspringen, selbst bei dem vom Mage.



Achja und zum thema Q Taste:

Ich hatte früher (MC) als Co-Leader mein Hund Löötön Makro auf Q, und hab es mir aus spaß mal wieder drauf gemacht, und jetzt komme ich in fast jeder Ini irgendwie automatisch auf Q, und dann liest man in jedem Chat den Es gibt nurnoch "HUND LÖÖÖTÖÖN!!!"


----------



## pie (18. März 2010)

Hmm ich versuch immer verkrampft S zu drücken um rückwärtz zu laufen wenn ich aufn Priester Zocke aber der hat das garnet gebindet weil PvP char, wenn ich mal ne inni mache bind ich mir das immer nochmal nach bevor ich ausflippe.

Und ja wie viele anderen liebe ich meine leertaste!!!


----------



## Tamîkus (18. März 2010)

Masouk schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich dei ganzen Antworten so sehe, hab' ICH einen Tick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enokad (18. März 2010)

Habe ewig lange Druide gespielt, und wenn ich wo hin geflogen bin ... *Fluggestalt weg* *Fluggestalt* *weg* *da* *weg* *da*.

Peinlich wirds dann immer, wenn ich andere Klassen spiele ... "Krieger ... Flugmount weg und ... och ne" :X
Immerhin werd ich danach immer von allen Zuschauern ausgelacht. :-P


Hüpfen, durch die Gegend rennen etc. ist ja anscheinend Standard, da brauche ich das garnicht aufzuzählen. ;-)


Ah Thema Q Taste ist super. Hab da mitm Hexer immer Fluch der Elemente gehabt, d.h. vor jedem Mob erstmal draufgehaun. Dann spielt man mal Shamy ... "WELCHER IDIOT HAT JETZT HERO GEZÜNDET?" ...
Ihr wisst was passiert ist. :&


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2010)

Bei mir war es: Achter rennen (Oder sonst irgendwas, hauptsache regelmaessige Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und es einfach nicht lassen, zu chatten, egal was passiert. Selbst bei bossen oder so, eine hand klickt "Eisige Gegenwehr" die andere tippt etwas xD


----------



## Mäuserich (18. März 2010)

Mein Tick sind Dopplungen.

Als ich noch meine Druidin als Main hatte ging das natürlich besonders gut:

Baumform -> Schössling von Teldrassil
Bärform (weiss) -> Blizzardbärenbaby
Katzenform (weisse) -> graue Katze (hab leider keine weisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Eulenform -> Eulenpet von den Nachtelfen

Leider spiele ich meine Druidin so gut wie gar nicht mehr, aber mit meinem Pala hab ich den Tick behalten:

Wolvar-Verwandlung über das Wildherzenbier -> neugieriger Wolvarwelpe


----------



## Arandes (18. März 2010)

Hmm... mein Tick... ja, ich würde es heutzutage wirklich als Tick bezeichnen: Ich bin immer nett zu anderen. Und: Ich formuliere ganze Sätze. Abkürzungen und all der restliche Kram gehen mir gegen den Strich. Hmm... weitere Ticks... Mit allen Charakteren Angeln und Kochen auf das Maximum bringen. =)


----------



## dominoday (18. März 2010)

Wenn ich als Schami unterwegs bin mach ich immer mein wasserschild neu ... manchmal 5-6 mal egal ob in ele oder heal ... manche nervt es mit dem kommentar "wir sehen deine kleinen blauen kugeln ...." wenn ich mitm krieger unterwegs bin hab ich auf der taste immer schlacht/befehlsruf damit der ja nie ausläuft ... der kommt seltender zum einsatz weil ich dafür wut brauche xD


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2010)

Achja und nochwas:

Wenn ich mit meinem lolwheel Warri PvP mache muss ich mir immer(!) Ricky Rich Feat. Disco Pogo - Wir drehn ab reinmachen, die Boxen und den Bass bis zum anschlag aufdrehen und das Lied auf wiederholung stellen.


Früher kamen andauernd die Nachbarn, doch jetzt gehts eigentlich, ausser an so geilen Tagen wie heute, erstmal richtg nach Draussen hauen und Megastylez anmachen!


Naja das ist denen dann wohl doch zu laut....


----------



## Bigsteven (18. März 2010)

Den Spring-Tick habe ich auch. In Inis zu warten ist halt langweilig, also wird herumgehopst.

Mein ganz spezieller Hops-Tick:

Wenn ich einen Boss oder Mob als Melee erreiche springe ich vor dem ersten Schlag auch hoch. Das sieht irgendwie cool aus, wenn der erste Hit im Flug ausgeführt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn sich der Raid oder die grp vor dem Boss vorbereitet, rufe ich dem Boss schon mal irgendwas verrücktes rüber. Z.B. "Ich mach dich kalt, Du blöde Summse !".

Jaja, manchmal ist man schon ein wenig abgedreht, hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (18. März 2010)

Ich schau in den Wartezeiten dauernd in AH. kp warum. auch wen ich vor 1 minute schon drin war. Ich schau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab für jede Gelegenheit ein fun EQ.

-> Braufestzwerg (Mobiles Fäschen ftw ! )
-> Weihnachtszwerg ( im Stil von Serius Sam )
-> Piraten Zwerg
-> Penner Zwerg ( mit ner Leeren Flasche sieht das genial aus )
-> Der Angel Zwerg

Natürlich zu allem ein passendes Pet. Sofern vorhanden


----------



## Didjumoi (18. März 2010)

Imbageif schrieb:


> klassischer mage - tick: im kreis rennen und AE spamen wenn man auf was wartet XD



... bis aufs ae'en ... stimmt ... echt mage krankheit ... habs meinem kollegen in unsrer gilde auch schon angewöhnt ... im kreis laufen ... vorwärts ... rückwärts ... aufm mount ... und dann immer beide entgegengesetzt


----------



## xxhajoxx (18. März 2010)

Mein Tick ist es wenn ich in Dala auf ne Instanz warte mit Jäger und gerade sonst nichts zu tun hab renn ich mit meinem Mammut einfach immer im Kreis, sehr oft schließen sich Leute mir an und wir werden ne Karawane die in Dalaran im Kreis laufen.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ansonsten gucke ich nonstop auf die Karte, weil ich sofort Angst habe, mich zu verlaufen, zu verfliegen. Selbst in den alten Inzen, wo man gar nicht auf die Karte gucken kann, mach ich das ständig.



Geht mir auch so.

Und der klassische Hüpf Tick ist bei mir auch vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. März 2010)

mein tick kann sher verwirrend sein^^
ratet was es sein könnte^^
ich beende damit fast jeden satz^^.


----------



## AjaxXx (18. März 2010)

wenn ich warte oder grad nichts zu tun habe fahre ich mit meinem Chopper die ganze Zeit in Dalaran im Kreis. Also Nordbank => Südbank
Das lustige ist, das ich das schon teilweise unbewusst mache und selbst wenn ich mit jmd schreibe das schon mache ohne drauf zu achten wo ich gerade fahre ;D


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (18. März 2010)

Ich habe leider auch 2 Ticks: 

1: Nicht schlimm, immer überrall rummhüpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2: Wenn ich vor dem Boss stehe schonmal in Gedanken die Rota durchgehen... leider hab ich letztens dadurch Lord Makgar fehlgepullt... -.- xD Aber wenigstens hab ich es mir deswegen schon fast abgewöhnt. :/

Achja: Ich guck auch immer auf die Map, also 3 Ticks. :/


----------



## Holzbruch (18. März 2010)

hmm Ticks..


wie viele hier sinnloses rumhüpfen..

dann noch..

mitm Mage:
- alberne Makros erstellen wie "Schawuii :3" rufen, wenn ich Blinzeln einsetze..
- das gleiche mit anderen Sprüchen beim Zaubern von Essen&Trinken

mitm Hunter:
- Irreführung zuerst auf den Healer wirken, um zu schauen, ob der Tank die aggro halten halten..
- des öfteren Totstellen sobald ich einen Hit abbekomme

Edit:

Ach ja, und mitm Hunter stets behaupten, ich hätte ein Pethealequip und könne gern die Heilung übernehmen ^^'


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. März 2010)

naja ein Tick

Ich looge mich immer in Hauptstädten o Gasthäusern aus obwohl ich da mich nicht mehr erhole.

Dann Schwarzfelstiefen gehts erstmal ins Gasthaus und dort wird mit dem Braumeister um die Wette getrunken damit ich das Bier holen kann (Sulforonwasser wird sowieso geholt)

Das nächste jeden Monat wird das Mount gewechselt Reit u Flug


----------



## Vicell (18. März 2010)

Wenn es irgendein Bot/Script/whatever geben würd das in Dalaran einfach immer im Kreis rennt (Bank zu Bank zu Bank zu Bank im Kreis halt ^^) wäre ich der ERSTE der es hat <-<'


----------



## Chiichi (18. März 2010)

Ich hab ein paar... haben aber denk ich auch n paar andere Leute ^^

-Immer in ein Portal hüpfen
-Dalaran Kreis rennen wenn ich auf was warte
-Im Raid hüpfen und um die eigene Achse drehen
-Wild auf Tasten haun und mein Keyboard schrotten >.<
-IMMER ein Pet draussen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Für jeden scheiss aufsatteln usw



Nix besonderes eig ^^

Achja...alle 10min oder so Teufelsrüstung erneuern auch wenn ich eig nix mach @_@
Das gilt für jeden Char mit Buffs iwie ^^


----------



## mrlol_m (18. März 2010)

drücke immer Num um auto. zu laufen wenn ich was anderes spiele drück ich num und wundere mich warum ich net renne


----------



## Dragonique (18. März 2010)

Oh, dann will ich auch mal. =D

Wenn ich auf einen Raid oder eine Gruppe warte, dann mounte ich generell auf und springe die große Treppe vor diesem Kirin-Tor-Gebäude runter. Dabei versuche ich immer, im Sprung über die rechte Ballustrade zu springen (das gelingt mir) oder auf einer der Lampen zu Füßen dieser Treppe zu landen (das gelingt mir nicht).
Seitdem mir der Chopper geschenkt wurde, fahre ich auch gerne einfach nur durch Dalaran im Kreis. Hab ich mit meinen Reitmounts nie gemacht.
Wenn jemand im Channel nach Raidmitgliedern sucht und einen Gearcheck z.B. am Brunnen machen möchte, dann renne ich generell zum Brunnen und schaue mir an, was da so rumläuft, also wie der Kerle equipt ist, der den Raid aufmachen will und wie die equipt sind, die mitmachen wollen. Dabei hofft mein Unterbewusstsein immer, angesprochen zu werden, ob ich nicht mitmachen möchte, nur damit ich sagen kann:"Nö, ID oder Stammraid oder keine Zeit oder irgendwas."
Wenn ich auf meinem Schurken (35 Gnom) bin, dann stelle ich mich gerne neben Leute und benutze das Makro "/me stiehlt Euch 3 Gold." Die Reaktionen machen sauspaß.^^
Das gleiche mit meiner Schamanin oder meinem Dk: "/me ignoriert Euch jetzt."
Hüpfen tu ich auch, aber generell nur vor Bossen, von links nach rechts.
In der Stadt renne ich auch gerne nur seitwärts oder laufe im imaginären Slalom um meine Mitspieler.
Ich benutze das Addon Totemtimers, so dass die nützlichen Zauber auf wenige Knöpfe zusammengefasst sind, die ich nach jedem Kampf in bestimmter Reihenfolge drücke. Totems einholen, Wasserschild neumachen, Erdschild neu machen, Lebensgeisterbuff neumachen.
Die letzten drei Schritte mache ich dann auch, bevor der neue Kampf anfängt. Der neue Kampf darf generell nur mit den Buffs meiner Totems, meines Wasserschildes, meines Erdschildes und meines Lebensgeisterbuffs anfangen. Erneuere ich das alles und jemand fängt an, noch mal was zum Boss zu sagen, dann mache ich das alles noch mal neu, wenn der Kampf auch wirklich anfängt. Ich hasse Totems, die nur noch zwei Minuten laufen, wenn der Kampf anfängt, oder Erdschilder, die nur noch acht Minuten laufen...
Oh, gott, ich habe sauviele Ticks.^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. März 2010)

LiamProd schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mit meiner Druidin untwegs bin, springe ich immer, wirklich immer in die Lufft bevor ich mich in meine Fluggestallt wandle.



Ich auch xD




dominoday schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Schami unterwegs bin mach ich immer mein wasserschild neu ... manchmal 5-6 mal egal ob in ele oder heal ... manche nervt es mit dem kommentar "wir sehen deine kleinen blauen kugeln ...." wenn ich mitm krieger unterwegs bin hab ich auf der taste immer schlacht/befehlsruf damit der ja nie ausläuft ... der kommt seltender zum einsatz weil ich dafür wut brauche xD



Ich muss das auch immer erneuern egal ob es noch neu ist oder nicht.



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja ein Tick
> 
> Ich looge mich immer in Hauptstädten o Gasthäusern aus obwohl ich da mich nicht mehr erhole.
> 
> ...



Gehe auch in Gasthäuser um auszuloggen aber brauche das auch nicht wirklich.^^


Und dazu noch er übliche Hüpf/reit > bewegungsdrangtick^^


----------



## Boéndil234 (18. März 2010)

-mit meinem Priester wechsel ich immer in Schattengestalt und zurück bis ich kein mana mehr hab
-mit meinem dk spring ich allemöglichen treppen oder stufen mit Nitroboostern+Fallschirm runter


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. März 2010)

beim Arathi becken bevor es losgeht immer vors tor zu rennen^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (18. März 2010)

Beim Reiten mach ich immer 360° Sprünge :S


----------



## kingkryzon (18. März 2010)

das hüpfen ist bei mir auch so ein tick ^^
und vor allem kann wow nicht mit hose spielen ich muss mir immer meine bettdecke umlegen damit ich glücklich spielen kann^^


----------



## Mayestic (18. März 2010)

Hmm, da musste ich grade nicht lange überlegen ^^


Ich teste gerne die Intelligenz meiner Mitspieler. Damals in MC habe ich immer ein Macro gehabt. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie der Boss heisst. Der der im Tunnel gekloppt wird und immer diesen Bombenbuff verteilt hat. Da hatte ich immer Spaß indem ich mirn Macro gebastelt habe mit dem ich einfach den ganzen Raid zuflüstern konnte " DU BIST DIE BOMBE " ^^ 

Das gleiche geht auch allerbestens immernoch auch nach Jahren obwohls ein alter Hut sein müsste im BG. 
Wenn wir uns alle aufs Alteractal vorbereiten einfach ein Emotemacro starten " XXX hat euch AFK gemeldet, um Euren AFK Status zu entfernen schreibe bitte "/AFK abmelden" in den Chat " und schon lichten sich die Reihen ^^ 

Hmm mir fällt sicher nochwas ein. 

P.S. Keine sorge ich spiele z.Zt. kein WoW, erst ab Cata wieder........glaube ich.


----------



## Aremetis (18. März 2010)

Mein(e) WoW Tick(s)

Zur Info vorab: Ich habe 5 Chars auf 80 und 1 Bankchar

- Alle Chars (80er) haben stets nur 200g dabei
- Alles Chars müssen immer Haltbarkeit von 100% haben wenn sie ausloggen
- das überschüssige Gold muss via IngamePost an den Bankchar geschickt werden
- Alle Chars loggen stets vor dem Gildenbankfach in der Abendruhbank in Dalaran aus (Ausnahme der Bankchar)
- die Bank muss immer ausgeräumt sein und angebrochene Stacks werden wieder zusammengeschoben

Keine Ahnung, aber kann man da von Ticks sprechen kann ? :-)


----------



## Ayuran (18. März 2010)

jo wie die anderen auch ich hüpfe sehr viel wenn mir langweilig ist^^ und als tank bzw melee lauf ich am boss immer die ganze zeit minimal vor und zurück kp warum aber ich merk jedesmal das ich das mache^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (18. März 2010)

- Ich bin wie Dagobert Duck. Ich sammel so viel Gold an wie nur möglich ist, aber gebe praktisch nur das nötigste aus für Steine oder Vz. Sonst nichts. Bin inzwischen bei 9k, und kaufe einfach nix von dem Haufen Geld


----------



## Hexenfluch (18. März 2010)

ich buff mich alle 10min neu und klicke im chat den pfeil nach unten um immer die aktuelle chat verfolgung zu haben
der char muss immer wens geht 100% haltbarkeit haben und logge ihn immer neu gebufft im gasthaus aus 
und hüpfe mich durch die weltgeschichte
meine taschen müssen immer aufgeräumt sein (bank auch)


----------



## Sins=Gnom (18. März 2010)

naja mage tick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wild umherblinzeln und krieger int buffen =D


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (18. März 2010)

hmm.. wenns im ts oft sehr nett ist und man bis in die frühen morgenstunden plaudert, kommts immer vor, dass ich entweder in if stundenlang über den graben springe, oder durchgehend die treppen zur violetten festung raufrenne und wieder runterspringe... xD


----------



## Kafka (18. März 2010)

Wenn Angeldaily in 1k winter oder Sholanzabecken ist kann ich nie wiederstehen mindetens 5 Runden erz zu farmen, obwohl ichs garnicht brauche da ich 21k gold habe xD Ist schon wie der Reflex beim Tank wenn er das Schaf sieht "Oh Erz, draufhacken" xD


----------



## Levtrona (18. März 2010)

meine Ticks:

Wenn ich in nen Raid gehe, mache ich immer die Glotze an oder nen Film.

Seit dem Film "Die Unglaublichen" habe ich immer und ausnahmslos das Cape ausgeblendet. 

Mit dem Hüpfen hält es sich in Grenzen es sei denn: ich caste Teufelsrüstung, Aderlass und mounte auf (kurz bevor die Castzeit rum ist hüpfen oder losrennen) und natürlich in Portale.


----------



## Mishua (18. März 2010)

in wow muss ich immer alles im blick haben...
ich drehe meine cam soviel es geht...
 problem wenn ich dann ein wow-video gucke: ich klicke mindestens 4-5 mal die rechte maustasche pro minute damit ich mehr sehe >.<


----------



## rycardo (18. März 2010)

Jo, ich laufe in dalaran immer rum auch wenn ich nix zu tun habe.
Wechsel meine Frisuer immer nach rüstung was besser dazu passt xD
Und wenn mir wurdlich so langweilig ist dann zieh ich mit meinem pala mein roten anzug an und rose in mund und flirte rum xD!!!


----------



## Mebo (18. März 2010)

ich renne nur in dalaran rum (nervt mich schon selber) und einen tick den ich schon seit release habe ich öffne andauernt das gildenfenster...
was ich auch immer wieder mache hintereinander ist zur bank zu schaun und alles anschaun was drin ist obwohl ich das eh weiß^^
irgendwie voll dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (18. März 2010)

wie viele andere auch ...

immer hüpfend ins Ini portal springen ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (18. März 2010)

Ich gehe in UC IMMER! wenn ich rein komme rechts runter^^ Wirklich jedes mal nutze ich den westlichen aufzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (18. März 2010)

also ich gehe im auktionshaus und in der bank immer zum npc ganz links. ist einfach ne angewohnheit - einen speziellen grund gibt es dafür nicht. 

vielleicht nicht ganz so ungewöhnlich aber ich mache es: ich checke immer, ob ich meine sachen reparieren muss bevor ich eine instanz betrete - ganz gleich, ob ein raid oder nur random hc.. na und wenn nötig gehe ich halt meine sachen reparieren. ich mag irgendwie nicht "unrepariert" ne instanz betreten...


----------



## Serpendis (18. März 2010)

*Hmm* mir scheint der "_Hüpf-Tick"_ ist eine Server übergreifendes Virus in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Ahnung ob ihr das kennt:

Mit dem Haustier in der Stadt rumrennen. + Futter, Leine und Geputzt.
Mit Kohlenpfanne der tanzenden Flammen rumalbern
/e Befehle spammen
Jede Woche ein Ei zu holen und hoffen das der Protodrache drin ist.
Über Dalaran fliegen um dann in der Luft von Flugmount zu steigen um zu sehen ob man genau den Loch des Brunnen trifft. ^^
Dumm und dämlich zeitverloren den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen campen.
Durch die Gegende mit dem Addon "SilverDragon" abfliegen und hoffen ein paar Rare Mops zu finden.
Auf Buffed.de surfen um die gleiche News 10mal durchzulesen weil einem Langweilig ist.
Beiträge im Foren Lesen die 1000x durchgekaut wurden wie z.b. -> Welche Klasse? -> Dumme Leute in WOW? -> Was tun gegen Flamer? usw.
Ich glaube da gibt es noch einiges, aber ich denk das reicht an sich von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobydooby (18. März 2010)

/e belebt %t mit einem kräftigen Tritt
wen der Heiler mal wieder nicht reezen mag tu ich das mit dem Makro

Und der BURNERTICK der ÜBERSPRUNG !

Achtung nur für geübte Springer : Springen UND gleichzeitig um 360° drehen .... Das tue ich zwischen Trashmobs beim warten beim Reiten viele halten das für eine animation wie es elfen haben aber die animation vom Drehsprung haben NUR Elfen alle anderen sind Geskillte 360°dreher

In Raid/instanzportale Rückwärts reinspringen es könnte ja in der letzten sec n schurke meucheln...


----------



## Nasiria (18. März 2010)

Dragonique schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinem Schurken (35 Gnom) bin, dann stelle ich mich gerne neben Leute und benutze das Makro "/me stiehlt Euch 3 Gold." Die Reaktionen machen sauspaß.^^
> Das gleiche mit meiner Schamanin oder meinem Dk: "/me ignoriert Euch jetzt."



Kann man das als Gegentick durchgehen lassen? Wenn jemand per Emote Gold klaut (ich bin leidenschaftliche RPlerin) dann ist das meine erste Reaktion immer: Handelsfenster auf, "geklaute" Goldmenge reinlegen und auf Handeln klicken. Da waren schon manche recht verdattert darüber, aber zu den guten alten RP-Zeiten in Silbermond, wenn da ein kleiner Schurke oder eine kleine Schurkin sich an meine "etwas" höhere Schurkin heranschlichen (sie so zwischen 5 und 20, ich mindestens 60, also auch schon zu BC-Zeiten), dann habe ich entweder bei guter Art und Weise das Gold sogar richtig zugesteckt oder bei schlechter Art mit dem Dolch nach der Hand geschlagen.
Bei dem "XYZ ignoriert Euch jetzt." kommt von mir immer zur Antwort "/e ignoriert %t auch." Da mussten auch schon einige drüber lachen.

Ansonsten so auch der beliebte "Lauf durch die Hauptstadt"-Tick, also Dalaran prinzipiell umherlaufen, aber nicht immer im Kreis sondern total konfus. Wenn ich es merke, dann halte ich an und schriebe im Stehen weiter oder mache was auch immer. So nach fünf Minuten scheine ich das dann vergessen zu haben und laufe unbewusst weiter, bis mir das wieder auffällt. Danach gehts aufs Flugmount und ich fliege wirr um und inzwischen auch über die Stadt, bis es mir auffällt und ich anhalte >.<

Und zum Hüpfen-Tick. Ja ich hatte ihn auch lange Zeit, inzwischen aber abgelegt. Nur seitdem spiele ich mit dem linken Daumen immer an dem Kabel für meine Kopfhörer herum, welches dementsprechend nun quer über die Taste hängt, aber ich drücke nichtmehr drauf.
Naja und die rechte Hand vergeht sich immer an den Tasten P, O, I, L, M, N, B, H... ja eigentlich alles, was auf der Seite ein Fenster öffnet. Und manchemal habe ich mitbekommen, wie der Daumen der rechten Hand bis zum C abrutscht, da bin ich gerne sehr erstaunt drüber.

Bei Bossen muss ich mich auch immernoch bewegen, das habe ich mir irgendwann bei den Nexus-Farmruns für unsere Leute angewöhnt, die da den Kolben brauchten oder eines der anderen epischen Sachen. Also immer schön rechts, links, vor, zurück, links, vor etc., aber das macht Hodir besonders einfach *hust*

Naja und auch so diese Pseudo-Emotes in den Chats. Zur Begrüßung *knuddel*,*winke*,*knuff* Oder sonstwas, was eben auf den Spieler nun zutrifft, oder wenn ich onkomme. Ich bin auch einfach viel zu nett zu anderen Leuten, nur wenn jemand über den Server oder WoW herzieht, dann werd ich stinkig und stampf den in Grund und Boden. Bin auch irgendwie zu so einer Art außer-ratlichen Respektsperson geworden bei uns, vielleicht auch so dadruch bedingt, dass ich einen langen Geduldsfaden habe, der aber auf eine Weise reißen kann, die man im Grunde nur mit "Ragnarok" beschreiben kann.

Und ich habe die blöde Angewohnheit immer viel zu viel und viel zu ausführlich zu schreiben, normalerweise mit ganz vielen "..." zwischen den Sätzen, aber in Foren habe ich den Tick irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Ghuul (18. März 2010)

Ich hatte die blöde Angewohnheit, mit einem fetten Mount vor Briefkästen zu stehn oder vor NPCS, zB in 1k die was verkaufen, so dass ich anderen es schwer mache diese anzuklicken. Mach ich aber nicht mehr. Ärgert mich aber, weil es immer noch Mode ist, den anderen sein fettes Mount zu zeigen ! :-( Pimmelvergleich ^^


----------



## Snowmaster (18. März 2010)

Jeden Tag angeldaily machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Naja fast jeden)

Nur im Dalaran Gasthaus ausloggen egal wie weit ich wieder laufem muss beim nächsten mal.

Ab einem berg spring und im lezten moment Fallschirm anmachen. <.< Hat nicht immer geklapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (18. März 2010)

ich gucke Ständig auf meine Latenz und meine FPS ...(würdet ihr wahrscheinlich auch machen bei DSL 384 ....obwohl meine FPS sind immer ganz gut außer in Aoe kämpfen bei 25er Raids)
ich gucke ständig wer alles online ist in meiner Freundesliste ^^


----------



## PumPam (18. März 2010)

in raids zb auf der treppe in der kammer von archarvon " /e bereitet ein Fischmahl zu!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (18. März 2010)

Bin Heal Shami, und erneuere die ganze Zeit Wasserschild und Lebensgeister.
Erdschild hab ich mir abgewöhnt schon bei einer verbrauchten aufladung neu zu buffen, da es aufs Mana geht.

Aber Wasserschild ist echt schlimm geworden xD


----------



## Martok352 (18. März 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Mein Tick ist unbekannte Rezepte sammeln/farmen...
> 
> Bei Kochen fehlt mir nur noch das epische, und sobald ein ungelerntes im AH ist, wirds gekauft... Das ist so mein Tick...
> 
> ...



hols dir selbst?! is ja nd wirklich schwer und noch dazu richtig nice =)


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2010)

Ich habe immer die taschen voll. sammel alles was es gibt, Mounts, pets, rüstungen kräuter, erze 
1 mal im monat wird aufgeräumt wobei nur kräuter und erze rausfliegen xD

habe lvl 60 rüstungen lvl 70 xD alte lvl 80 sets ^^
irgentwelche sachen die irgentwas machen wie täuschungskugel muss ich einfach haben. 

ich habe immer ein haustier draußen und wechsel meine haarfarbe und frisur je nach farbe der rüstung. 
ich muss immer versuchen überall hinauf zu kommen. und wenn ich stunden brauche um irgentwo hinaufzubuggen. aufgeben tu ich erst nach tagen ^^ 

mitm tank habe ich immer hüpfend gekämpft und mich immer wieder hingesetzt ^^ 

hab mitm tank das Mako "Daretina ist oom... Out of mobs" welches ich fast immer gespammt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss in inis immer mit leuten labern die nicht drinne sind ^^ flirten oder iwas xD

mein menne muss immer überall runterspringen und versuchen irgentwas zu treffen.
in Shatrath immer hochfliegen und versuchen sich durch das loch fallen zu lassen. Problem wenn er es nicht schafft spammt er leute zu die ihn rezzen sollen den da kommt er mitm geist nich hin xD


----------



## Serpen (18. März 2010)

Hallo und willkommen bei den anonymen Springoholiker

mein Name ist Serpen , und ich springe schon seitdem ich denken kann.

Ach ja und außerdem mach ich erst Ordnung in meinen Taschen, nur um dann festzustellen das das alles kompletter Schrott ist und ich wieder Unordnung mache,...passiert mir aber nur 1-2x......täglich^^

Und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Schweiger in Inzen, ich gebs zu

Ich schwöre ich werde mich bessern und immer Finger weg vom Springen!




mfg


----------



## Sèv! (18. März 2010)

Zu meinen Ticks:

-Ja,das allbekannte Hüpfen,aber ich Mounte auf gehe auf die Bank (In Orgrimmar) und Hüpfe einfach nur im Kreis.

-Meine Tasche (Bagnon,eine einzige Tasche) total (!) ordentlich sortieren,so dass ich alles sofort finde.

-Wenn ich wegen eines Items in die Tasche gucke,muss SOFORT auf das Gold geguckt werden,keine ahnung wieso..

-Mit meinem Krieger immer wieder Befehlsruf erneuern,egal wie lange er läuft,manchmal sogar 2-3 mal hintereinander.

-Wenn ich nur ein wenig nicht weiß wo ich bin (Aber es mit 2 sek. denken heraus finden könnte) muss SOFORT auf die Karte geguckt werden 

-Früher hatte ich den Tick das ich in einer kleinen Raidpause,mich vor den Raid stellte,und hintereinander Jedes Haustier rausholte,aber
das habe ich mir zum glück abgewöhnt 

-Wenn ich auf irgendwas Warte ziehe ich mir die tollsten Rüstungssets / Legendarys (auch Epics) etc. an,in Kombination und gucke,wie toll ich aussehen würde
wenn ich doch ein Hardcore Raider wäre ( Ich spreche von Icc 25 Hero Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (18. März 2010)

Ich Angle zu viel


und ja wenn mir langweilig ist und ich auf nix bock hab einfahc ma etwas rumspringen
oder die ganze zeit "x" drücken kp warum aber das ist lustig


----------



## ach was solls. (18. März 2010)

Ich spring in If immer über diese MINISCHLUCHT. Wenn ich PvP betreibt dann auch NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR mit Bad Touch von Blood Hound Gang - Ich hab schon diverse andere coole Titel probiert mit PvP zu verbinden, aber nicht ein einziges kommt an Bad Touch ran.


----------



## Yveri1985 (18. März 2010)

wenn ich online bin balle ich immer meine rechte hand zur faust , oeffne sie wieder , wieder zur faust und so weiter 
hab ich allerdings nur bei WoW , und solang die rechte hand grad frei is wird sie bewegt , auch in inis oder in raids wo nicht grad das killermovement benoetigt wird <.<

aber das ich nen tick mit meinem char haette is mir bisher nicht aufgefallen


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2010)

Ich kann nicht verstehen was ihr da mit eurem springen habt.

Aber liegt auch einfach daran das ich noch Hdro und WAR spiele, wo das springen ziemlich dämlich ist.


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ich spring in If immer über diese MINISCHLUCHT. Wenn ich PvP betreibt dann auch NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR mit Bad Touch von Blood Hound Gang - Ich hab schon diverse andere coole Titel probiert mit PvP zu verbinden, aber nicht ein einziges kommt an Bad Touch ran.



Ich bekomme da immer direkt die Version von Nyhm ins Ohr <.<

hier nochmal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xciuYTeu4Qc


----------



## radio-activ (19. März 2010)

mein Tick ist, ich spiele WoW.


----------



## BasiGorgo (19. März 2010)

mein tick ist dass ich mir für raids gerne sachen hole die mich in iwas verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bevorzugt das ogerkostüm aus düsterbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wegen dem hab ich schneidern geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marzani (19. März 2010)

Bei meinem ersten SSC-Raid waren wir beim Lurker angekommen und ich war zu blöd, vernünftig rückwärts zu springen,
was vor Allem daran lag, dass ich eine sehr umfassende Tastaturbelegung habe. Seit meinem Faux pas drei mal hintereinander
im Schwall gestorben zu sein, habe ich zu jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit rückwärts springen (und dann
vorwärts um wieder auf das Brett zu kommen) geübt und die Bewegung hab' ich heute noch als Idle Move felsenfest drin.
Aber hey, es hat geholfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (19. März 2010)

mit zuvielen Chars gleichzeitig spielen!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. März 2010)

In Bgs während der 1- 2 Minuten Wartezeit, bis es los geht, ein Tänzchen veranstalten ... > Female Gnomes are Cute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (19. März 2010)

Mh ihr kennt das sicher, wenn ihr einen blauen Sockel (zb Alptraumträne) braucht, um den Meta zu aktivieren.
Ich hab den Tick diesen scheiß blauen Stein in die Brust zu hauen. Am besten alle Steinchen die für den Meta gebraucht werden.
Es macht mich verrückt wenn ich irgendwo anders die Steine drin hab xD
verrückt ^^


----------



## Gilindriana (19. März 2010)

Bin Hexenmeister
mein Tick: In den Hauptstädten vor der Bank oder vorm AH "Aderlass, Aderlass, Aderlass ... Höllenfeuer ... Tot!" 
Selbstmord in Hauptstädten erzeugt aufmerksamkeit und macht Spaß xD


----------



## Waagh@Antonidas (19. März 2010)

Jannika schrieb:


> Huhu, japp, ich renn auch grundsätzlich wie gestört hin und her, wenn ich auf was warte (normal müssten meine Chars alle barfuß sein, weil die Schuhe immer so schnell durchgewetzt sind^^).
> 
> Außerdem hab ich den Tick, ständig, immer und überall meine Taschen aufzumachen, um zu gucken, ob noch alles drin ist (könnt ja mal ein Loch in der Tasche sein...
> 
> ...





Also: wenn ich um 22.00 beschließen würde langsam off zu gehen, und 7 80er erstmal "Startfertig" machen müsste, würde ich ja vor 0.00 nicht ins Bett kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mein Tick? Hüpfen natürlich, und wenn nicht das, dann blöde anwechselnd Q / E kloppen^^


----------



## iamamage (19. März 2010)

Das hüpfen hab ich auch :-)

Als Tick würd ich mir noch ankreiden, dass ich wirklich vor JEDER pobligen Ini Bufffood und Flask einwerfe.


----------



## Psalmensang (19. März 2010)

- immer x-mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf einen Npc klicken, nur um seine Sprüche zu hören und zu hören, wie er sauer wird...
- Krieger/Dks mit int buffen (ok, der klassiker); 
- alles mögliche schafen, entweder einen mob in der ini oder irgendein tierchen;
- Krieger/DKs mit int buffen
- schlachtzugsymbole auf ratten/käfer/etc in inis...
- Krieger/DKs mit int nachbuffen
- Sätze immer mit "..." oder ";-)" beenden
- Tankziel schafen
- beim Raid-Versammlungsstein ins Beschwörungsportal ein Portal nach steinard casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (lustig!)
- Tankziel nachschafen
- worlddrops farmen (hab da immer ein wahnsinniges lootglück .... nicht!)


----------



## Kremsi3 (19. März 2010)

Ich binn ein anonymer dancer

Bei Ingvar, dem endboss von Burg Utgard,
muss ich immer tanzen, zwischen 1ster und 2ter phase,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (19. März 2010)

-Also eine aktive Springerin bin ich auch ^^ Mit ner Katze als Main geht das in jeder Situation...

-Dann habe ich immer min. 5 Stacks Noggenfogger dabei und schmeiß es mir bei jeder Gelegenheit rein, bis ich klein bin...

-Ich beschimpfe im PvP grundsätzlich alles was mich umbringt^^

-Beim Raiden spiele ich nebenbei Karten.

-Wenn ich in SW bin, renne ich grundsätzlich um den Baum vorm AH *grins*

-Ich gucke dauernt auf die Karte... selbst in Hauptstädten wo ich mich eigtl. blind auskenne.

-In einer Haupstadt spamme ich grundsätzlich einmal im /2er meine Kuh...:
 (\/)_______ 
 (oo) O o o o \~~ 
 (__)\_o_O_/ 
 ....|||.......lll.......

-Oh ganz vergessen... Fast hinter jeden Satz "^^" hinterherhauen, so dass es mich schon selber nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ich denke das war das wichtigste ^^


----------



## Jarel (19. März 2010)

Oh, da habe ich gleich mehrere:

- Immer wenn wir in HdR vor dem Lichking abhauen schreie ich ganz laut "FLIEHT, IHR NARREN!" (Ein paar lachen dann immer)
- Ich schreie ab und zu "VERNICHTET DIESEN TROTTEL" wenn mir beim Heilen langweilig ist
- Ich fluche wenn ich Heile (und nur dann) unkontrolliert beim kleinsten Fehlverhalten meiner Mitspieler in Instanzen (z.B. außer Reichweite laufen und so) Habe deswegen nie mein TS auf voice-activation. Das ist seltsame weil ich ansonsten ein sehr freundlicher ud höflicher Mensch bin (im Spiel wie im RL)
- Ich springe mit Gotteschild oder Federfall aus großen Höhen vom Flugreittier ab. Oder von Dalaran runter. Oder im Nethersturm von dem hohen Turm. Oder vom Staudamm am Loch Modan. Ist sowas wie Fallschirmspringen. Ich zünde meine Fähigkeit erst ganz am Ende.
- Ich springe nicht wild herum, sondern laufe rum. Aber nicht im Kreis sondern in der Form einer Acht.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Zenni (19. März 2010)

Natürlich wie scheinbar jeder 2te - hüpfen hüpfen hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und seid ich den ZG Tiger eeeeeeeeendlich (nach 1,5 Jahren wirklich jede ID da rein) bekommen habe, lauf ich echt keinen Meter mehr.
Sogar in Dalaran wird von einem Gebäude zum andern erstmal aufgemountet....Irgendwie nervt´s mich selber, aber kann nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamez (19. März 2010)

wenn ich mit mein pala im retri spec auf ini´s warte dann lauf ich immer in og auf dem bankdach im kreis und hüpf über die bretter^^

und beim chatten hab ich den tick immer "^^" zu schreiben^^ weis nich ich mag die teile^^


----------



## Polchen (19. März 2010)

wenn ich auslogge muss mein char immer in irgend nem Dorf oder ner Hauptstadt gemüttlich bei nem Feuer oder in ner Kneipe sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann den nicht irgendwo in nem Wald oder so stehen lassen


----------



## Sebastian Voß (19. März 2010)

Ohja, hüpfen.... woher kenne ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein kleiner Tick oder vielleicht einfach nur Faulheit, ich hab für jeden Kram ein Makro.
Eins für /hallo eins für /g Hallo! usw.

Bringt immer etwas Verwirrung wenn es mitten im Bossfight so aussieht als wenn der MT im Gildenchat schreibt oder Achivements von Gildenmates mit einem gz! beglückwünscht.
Den einen Knopf kriege ich im fight noch gedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich dann auch mal das /hallo makro mit dem raidchat makro für PDK verwechselt, wenn man ohne TS mal random geht. 
Da steht man fröhlich winkend mit nem Kobold auf dem Kopf im raid...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. März 2010)

Ich bin früher immer den Stern auf dem Boden in PDK nachgelaufen. 
Sonst: Hüpfen, Instants spammen, sinnlos Leute heilen.
Außerdem zeichne ich generelll immer während den Raids bzw den Pausen.


----------



## Amagoza (19. März 2010)

Mit meinem DK hab ich die angewohnheit "Siedendes Blut" zu spammen egal wo und wann auch wenn ich in SW auf meinem Platz stehe^^ Ausserdem gehe ich Nie ohne meine Worgwelpe aus dem Haus! Ist eine Angewohnheit weil mein Rl Hund große Ähnlichkeit mit der im Spiel hat!
Mit meinem Druiden hab ich immer den Schößling von Teldrassil draußen mit dem ich zusammen in Baumform Tanze...Sieht einfach köstlich aus wenn die beiden zusammen zappeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (19. März 2010)

Ich habe auch schon seit längerem die komische Angewohnheit hinter (fast) allem
ein --> ^^ <-- zu setzen!

Oder generell das auffüllen von Munition, Tränke, u.s.w.
auch wenn ich weiß das nichts anliegt, muss immer als auf Max. aufgefüllt sein
sonst fühl ich mich nicht wirklch wohl^^ <--- (Da isser wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rins (19. März 2010)

Mit meinem Mage muss ich ständig meine Manasteinchen auffrischen. Auch wenn es noch 2/3 sind, vielleicht wird man ja urplötzlich in Dala in nen längeren Kampf verwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche mit den Keksen. Weniger as 80? Oh noes!
Das ständige Hüpfen und mitm Mount im Kreis rennen (vorzugsweise nach irgendwelchen Bodenmustern) fällt mittlerweile kaum noch auf *g*
Achja, nen Ini-spezifischen hab ich noch. In HdZ4 durch das Haus (nach dem Ewigen-Drachenschwarm-Boss) gehts grundsätzlich mit nem im Sprung gecasteten "Langsamer Fall" übers Geländer. Und bloß nicht den Tisch unten treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. März 2010)

Ich hab den ungewöhnlichen Tick, das ich bei fast jedem Spieler den ich sehe, sofort auf "Betrachten" gehe und mir sein Equip ansehe. Auch wenns ein Stufe 1 Spieler ist :S

LG


----------



## syntaxsniffler (19. März 2010)

Mit meinem Magier 
Unter 80 Manastudel? Gibts bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/3 Manaedelsteinen? Sofort auf 3/3 casten selbst infight..
EQ-Check Dala Mitte? - Rumhüpfen um die Statue und Arkane Explosion caster in Kombination mit Noggenfoggers Elexier oder Dunkeleisenzwergflasche
Ich habe mind 50 Noggenfoggerelexiere bei mir einstecken ^^

Mit DK
In Dala/Icc die lvl 1 Karkalaken onehitten mit Autohit und schaun was Procct^^
viele Waffen immer mitnehmen (z.b Aeris Schneide wegen Style, immer 1 Tankwaffe/S8 Waffe dabei, 1 Waffe für ARP EQ, 1 für Unholy specc sowie 2 Einhänder für DW)
Bei den EQ Checks immer auf die verschiedensten Rarmounts aufmounten (Tiger+ Raptor aus z.b , Halloweeneventpferd, Eismammut, CHooper usw..)
Versuche halt mit Mounts/Aussehen/Style aus der Menge zu stechen
Sonst alle 2-4 Wochen UI SELBST neu bauen aus langweile und individuell an meine Chars anpassen.

Sonst halt wie die meisten hier auch öfters hüpfen hab ein Addon dafür was die Sprünge zählt ^^

LG


----------



## Nylbig (19. März 2010)

ich hab gleich 3 XD

einmal twinks hochleveln und sie dann löschen

sinnlos geld und gold ausgeben für namen änderung und zeug ingame usw... XD

und immer shift+b drücken XD ich kanns einfach nicht lassen


----------



## manavortex (19. März 2010)

Ich hebe grundsätzlich mit jedem meiner Chars beim Leveln sämtliches Buff-Food auf, weil ich mir denke, das kann ich ja zum Leveln essen, und mache es dann doch nicht. Meine 80er-Mage ist immer noch dabei, die Muschelriegel aus den Zangarmarschen aufzuessen, und als nächstes wartet der deftige Orcaeintopf aus der boreanischen Tundra.

Wenn mir langweilig ist (ich habe zwei Rechner), lese ich auf dem zweiten Rechner Zeitung oder spiele, und währenddessen laufe ich durch Dalaran (aber nur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn!)

Jeder meiner Chars hat immer zwei Stacks Essen und zwei Stacks Trinken in der Tasche. Auch der Schurke. 

Immer, wenn jemand meinem Gnom ein Equipteil wegwürfelt, behaupte ich, das könne er sowieso nicht tragen, weil es viel zu klein für ihn sei. Habe auf die Art schon zwei Mal Equip bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand meine Gnome ärgert, stelle ich mich direkt neben ihn und mache /zug. Ich finde, es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als eine Gnomin, die /zug macht. Außer einer Todesritter-Gnomin.

Mit meiner Mage vergesse ich immer, Magie Focussieren zu buffen. Ich habe dafür jetzt einen Robopieps. Erster Klick: MF, zweiter Klick: Robopieps. Wenn ich dann vergessen habe, es zu buffen, merke ich das relativ schnell, weil das kleine Viech solchen Krach macht.

Jeder meiner Chars kann kochen. 

Ich bedanke mich immer noch mal extra, wenn ein Heiler in einer Random-Ini meinen Aderlass gegenheilt


----------



## CRS-Inc (19. März 2010)

Hehe ich muss auch hüpfend durch die Gegend rennen.

Aber noch viel ausgeprägter bei mir ist der Tick immer und über all meine Kekse zu essen. (ich als mage hab da kein Stress mit den Kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

In der Ini esse ich ich praktisch immer wenn ich nicht infight bin selbst wenn ich volles Mana und Leben hab - manchmal auch 2-3 Kekse hintereinander.
Ich warte z.B. auch nie bis die 30 sek rum sind sondern es in den 30sek schon den 4ten oder 5ten.

Mein "Rekord" in Vio liegt bei 45 Keksen^^


MfG Bollek aka MEGA MAGE


----------



## Drop-Dead (19. März 2010)

ich mache sehr oft anstatt nen "." oder so oft ein "^^" ... dumme angewohnheit aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw coole sig @ Hikaro


----------



## Ysarel (19. März 2010)

Mit meinem Mage so hoch wie es geht fliegen und dann 'Langsamer Fall' casten.


----------



## Balth (19. März 2010)

Bei mir ists genauso mit dem scheiß gehüpfe cO.
Dazu kommt noch das ich in RaidZ immer das Charfestern öffne und schließe genauso wie die Taschen um zu sehn wieviele Pfeile mein Hunter noch hat cO.
Zudem muss ich jedes mal mir die Leute anschaun die in meiner Nähe sind... Einfach lästig in Dala zu stehn zu den Stoß zeiten mein GS-Addon spackt schon rum weil ich so ziehmlich jeden von meinem Server drin habe cO.


----------



## japawa (19. März 2010)

Ich habe ganz viele Ticks. Mein größter ist aber, dass ich "Erze entdecken" die ganze Zeit drücke. Es ist auf einer meiner Maustasten gelegt und die leiert schon. Ich weiss nicht warum ichs drücke weils ja reicht wenns an ist. oO


----------



## xashija (19. März 2010)

Den Hüpf-Tick haben ja doch ganz schön viele ^^ Den hab ich zum Glück nur manchmal :> Aber Spiele, in denen man nicht hüpfen kann sind bei mir schon zum Scheitern verurteilt ^^ 

Dazu hab ich immer volle Taschen - und zwar voll mit unnötigem Zeugs. Ich tu mir unheimlich schwer damit Sachen zu verkaufen, wegzuschmeissen oder auch nur aufzubrauchen (wenn sie Aufladungen haben) - dummerweise will ich sie auch irgendwie nie benutzen, weil man könnte es ja irgendwann anders nochmal benutzen wollen (was ich natürlich eh nie tue, weil ich immer wieder denke ich brauch das irgendwann noch)Ich habe immernoch 3 Aufladungen vom Mechanischen Yeti aus Winterspring, die Hundepfeife aus dem Kloster, Unmengen an Schattenseitenelixier, diverses Buff-Food aus verschiedenen Quests, dieses grüne Bier aus Düsterbruch, Tannenzweige für Rentierverzauberungen. Ich kann's einfach nicht aufbrauchen ^^ Und das geht mir bei jedem meiner Chars so. 

Und natürlich haufenweise an verschiedensten Fleischsorten, Erzen, Blumen, Stoffen, Steine, Juwelen etc... man weiß ja nie ob man es irgendwann nochmal brauchen könnte :> Meine arme Gildenbank platzt schon aus allen Nähten...

Außerdem kann ich's mit meinem Pala nicht lassen nach fast jeder Heilung einen Schritt nach vorne, zurück oder zur Seite zu machen. 

Bei meinem Priester caste ich ständig Inneres Feuer und Vampirumarmung nach, auch wenns noch 23 Aufladungen hat und noch 20 Minuten hält.


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

@xahija  
da kommt mir grad in sinn als ich mal Fiesta angefangen hab zu spielen habe wärend des laufen hab ich dauernd auf die Lehrtaste gedürckt aber der char ist einfach nicht gehüpft^^ ich glaub das war einer der grössten Kritikpunkte des Spieles


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Und das mit dem Betrachten hab ich auch, ich schau mir dan immer alles an, obwohl ich mich eigentlich gar nicht so für die stats interessiere.

Ich schau auch immer wieder wie die Ausrüstung von Andern bei mir aussehen würde, auch wen ich als Nachtelf einen Hexer vor mir hab oder so.


----------



## steven9797 (19. März 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> hab ein Addon dafür was die Sprünge zählt ^^



wie heißt das und wo kann mans downloaden


----------



## Grobolus (19. März 2010)

Durch Main-Priest immer GDB aufrecht erhalten, is der CD weg wirds erneuert, sobald man in einer Grp/Raid ist, auch in den Pausen *g*, und das wirklich schlimme -> auch wenn ich auf einen Twink bin, bei meinen DDs, naja, is halt mach der gewohnheit, peinlich ist es immer wenn ich meinen Tank spiele und mir selbst GDB draufhauen will, irgendwie geht das ned wirklich ;-(


----------



## youngceaser (19. März 2010)

sinnloses öffenen des inventars, betrachten der karte, der freundesliste willdes rumhüpfen an langweiligem trash oder einfach leute betrachten und wil rumreiten während man auf einen bg inv oder soetwas wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomagia (19. März 2010)

->Hüpfen

->Twinkequip farmen,dafür mit nem unterequipten twink,den ich auch gerne equipen würde,die Frostmarken raushauen

->Ab und zu hab ich das dringende Bedürfnis,die Fraktion/das Volk zu wechseln.Damit ich kein Geld raushaue wechsel ich dann die Mainspecc und kriege im Raid dann anschiss,wenn man fest mit nem Diszi rechnet und plötzlich ein Schwarz-glimmernder Mensch hinten rum steht.



Ansonsten kenn ich jemanden,der seine Katzen nach den jeweiligen Loremäßigen AddOn-Endbossen benennt...


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2010)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Ansonsten kenn ich jemanden,der seine Katzen nach den jeweiligen Loremäßigen AddOn-Endbossen benennt...



Arthas! Mach Platz 

Ich glaub ich fall vom Stuhl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (19. März 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> wie heißt das und wo kann mans downloaden



http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/jump-counter.aspx


----------



## Hikaro (19. März 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> ich mache sehr oft anstatt nen "." oder so oft ein "^^" ... dumme angewohnheit aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ty


----------



## Poseidoom (19. März 2010)

Ich drück häufig während ich laufe die Tasten 'A' und 'D' ganz schnell hintereinander, sodass ich zickzack laufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodegan (19. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mit meiner Druidin gerade Zeit habe komme ich an keinem gestaltverwandelten afk-Druiden vorbei, ohne die gleiche Gestalt anzunehmen und mich ein paar Minuten dazu zu setzen.
Es passiert dann recht oft, dass sich andere Druiden zeitweise mit dieser Macke infizieren *gg*.

Um Friedhöfe laufe ich gewöhnlich herum oder versuche wenigstens drüber zu springen.

Handwerksmaterialien müssen nach Itemlevel und Farbe sortiert sein, Stacks haben gefälligst vollständig zu sein und nach jeder Ini geh ich zuerst reppen.

Wenn mal ein ungewöhnlicher Glücksfall wie z.B. ein seltener Loot oder sowas eintritt oder einer meiner Charaktere den aktuellen Höchstlevel erreicht, laufe ich erstmal bestimmt eine halbe Stunde völlig sinnlos im Kreis (Eisenschmiede, Shattrath und Dalaran sind wie gemacht dafür) bis sich die Freude etwas gelegt hat.

Auf Tische mit Manastrudeln muss ich in alter Gewohnheit immer 4 mal klicken - auch wenn mein Bäumchen nur sehr selten mal einen Strudel futtert.

Gruß
Leodegan/Doki

Ach ja, noch was: Sitzende Taurenmänner (besonders Krieger) kann ich einfach nur niedlich finden. Die sehen immer aus wie kleine Buben, die was ausgefressen haben. Einem sitzenden Tauren könnte ich niemals auch nur ein Haar krümmen - auch wenn ich sie noch so sch....recklich finde, wenn sie im PvP angestürmt kommen.


----------



## raving lunatic (19. März 2010)

Also ich renne immer in Dalaran den "Hauptweg" entlang wenn mir langweilig ist. Also so ne art großer Kreis ^^

Auf die Tischchen der Magier klicke ich immer 3 mal (nie 4 mal xD das is doch viel zu viel) wobei ichs noch nie geschafft hab auch nur ein Stack aufzufuttern.

Und ich habe die lästige Angewohnheit jeden meiner Sätze mit nem Smilie oder zwei Punkten zu beenden.. xD


----------



## Talismaniac (19. März 2010)

Dadurch dass ich Österreicher bin, fang ich in jedem Raid an übleste Schimpfwörter im Dialekt zu benutzen und immer zu fluchen wenn Zeit ist. Oft Amüsierts und immer erzeug ich ein schlechter Gewissen bei den anderen Raidleuten, sodass die dps plötzlich alle am max. sind.


----------



## Thoma89 (19. März 2010)

HAb noch durch meine Diablo II zeiten, und ganz besonders durch meine Ultima Online zeiten die angewohnheit das ich wie ein verrückte auf die tasten haue
Spell \ Skill 1 hat 5 sekunden cooldown, trotzdem drücke ich in den 5 sekunden locker 8 mal drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kriegs mir auch nicht abgewohnt und wenn ichs nicht tue dann komm ich mir schlechter vor, krank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und joa, die WoW krankheit, Hüpfen, im kreislaufen, saltos fliegen usw, immer und überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seikyo (19. März 2010)

- Als Heilerdudu wenn ich auf BG oder Ini Invite über Browser warte mich wie blöde heilen und über crits freuen super gell? aber könnte ja mal ne neue Crithöhe dabei sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Noggenfogger!!! Ich kann nicht ohne dieses grüne fläschchen im BG rumlaufen! Miniskelett FTW! 

- In questgebieten alles und jeden mit Pfötchenbuff versehen was mir über die Nase läuft, könnte ich das auch bei der Horde würd ichs sogar da machen! 

- Ich nehme IMMER den tunnel der Horde wenn kriegshymmenschlacht angefangen hat beim ersten mal, auch wenn ich vorher noch nen schurken hab rausrennen sehen .... 

- Meinen sarkastischen humor im Gildenchannel verbreiten, bei den Jüngeren wirds oft missverstanden ^^°

- In der Halle der Reflexion mein Phönixkücken rausholen, sonst wird in jeder ini oder bg brav alles verstaut!



Nja Hüpfen hatte ich auch mal, mim Hunter (Barlow lässt grüßen) habs mir abgewöhnt und statt dessen werden die Tasten A und D im schnelltack abwechselt gedrückt das sich mein Bäumchen wie blöde nach rechts und links dreht aber nich wirklich vom fleck kommt


----------



## Shaleyna (19. März 2010)

- Ich hüpfe grundsätzlich alle Treppen runter
- Mit meinem Dino renne ich grundsätzlich in Bank, AH usw. rein und freu mich immer, wenn ich weiter komme als sonst, bevor ich abgemountet werde
- Nach jeder Instanz renne ich sofort zum reparieren... nicht, dass irgendwas nicht mehr geht beim nächsten Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Im Chat setze ich zwischen Satzteile immer "..."
- Ich beende Sätze meistens mit einem Smiley
- Alle paar Tage werden meine komplette Bank und sämtliche Taschen aufgeräumt und alles gründlich sortiert - alles braucht eine eigene Tasche... auch Schleierstaub und Gegenstände die zum Entzaubern gesammelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ich schau mir fast alle anderen Spieler in meiner Umgebung via "Betrachten" an und freu mich, wenn ich jemanden entdecke, der mich auch anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotherr (19. März 2010)

ich hab mir angewöhnt ständig mit der maus über die minimap zu fahren um zu schauen ob ich post habe weil ich sexy map drauf hab und man da nur die zeichen sieht wenn man mit der maus drüber fährt ^^ 
und jo ich hab nen riesen bottun für horn des winters mit mein dk wo ich mir auch angewöhnt habe ständig draufzuklicken... leider auch mit meinen twinks.. problem is nur die ham den bottun nich also klick ich ständig ins leere weil man irgendwann einfach nich mehr hinschaut.

und natürlich bin ich auch ein springer ^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (19. März 2010)

Hüpfen immer hüpfen ich kann nichts dagegen tun . Die Leertaste ist aber auch immer so verlockend.


----------



## manavortex (19. März 2010)

Gnomagia, bist du in meiner Gilde? *SUSPICIOUS*

Aber die Viecher heißen schon seit Warcraft 3 so. Ich musste so an die End-Sequenz denken, von Frozen Throne, als ich sie das erste Mal gesehen hab. 15 cm lang und haben versucht, sich die Köpfe abzuschrauben...


----------



## Néstron15 (19. März 2010)

Immer wenn ich mit meinen schamanen in dalran oder og rumstehe und ich einen anderen shami sehe muss ich mir immer das equip und die skillung anschauen , dann passierts auch öfter ma , dass ich sie einlade oder so nervt schon manchmal.


----------



## Néstron15 (19. März 2010)

@xashija
das mit den aufladungen geht mir auch genau so wie mit den stoffen , kräutern etc. und wenn ich sie ma verkaufe dann brauch ich sie plötzlich XD .
Ich dachte immer das ich der einzige wär mit dem tick.


----------



## Kassandra18 (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Beginn- super Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön zu wissen, dass man mit seinen Ticks nicht alleine ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*also meine Macken

*


egal ob Essen, Trinken oder Reagenzien, es müssen immer über 100 sein, von den Reagenzien hab ich zurzeit so 300 stück ^^, weil man ja in einfachen hc inis auch so viele braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab jetzt Gildenbankfächer für mich entdeckt, ins Bankfach hat nichts mehr rein gepasst, tausende Kräuter vom Silberblatt bis zum Frostlotus, sämtlche Welteventsachen egal ob vom Winterhauchfest oder Braufest, außerdem alte Rüstungen und Waffen die man sich erarbeitet hat und an dennen man hängt---- ich hab alleine 5 Gürtel auf der Bank liegen ^^
Wenn es in Inis steile Abhänge gibt, muss ich einfach runterfallen, soviel Platz war dann wohl doch nicht mehr ^^
Ich mach bei jedem neuen Erfolg, Mount, Haustier, Rüstung oder Waffen Screenshots um mich danach auf dem Bildchen zu bewundern, wie toll ich doch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalis (19. März 2010)

Mein Inventar muss immer tip top geordnet sein und da mein Main ein schurke ist versuche ich mit jeder einzelnen klasse öfters unsichtbar zu werden und drücke daher schon als reaktion "5" bevor ich in die aggrorange von einem mob komme


----------



## Chillers (19. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Beim Fischmahl essen lecke ich immer den Wolf von unserem Raidjäger. Leider keine Kröte, aber immerhin.




Bei PvP im Low-Level-Bereich drehe ich mich ein paarmal um die eigene Achse, bevor es losgeht. Ist der char, den ich dann als erstes spontan im Blickfeld habe Level 10-14, tippe ich auf loose.
Bei Level 15-19 auf win. 
Genauso bei PvP 20-29.

Lacht mich aus, aber in 7 von 10 Fällen stimmt meine Rotationsdiagnostik.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (19. März 2010)

Mal OFFTOPIC:

Aber ich komme gerade aus dem staunen nich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is der ERSTE Thread auf Buffed.de ohne geheule und gewhine bzw beleidungen oder der Art.

Geil !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Ich glaub wir haben im Grossen und ganzen alle die gleichen Ticks^^ oder angewohnheiten.


MfG


----------



## Unfug (19. März 2010)

ich spiele nen restudru, und in meiner aktiven starcraftzeit habe ich mir angwöhnt, ständig die APM (actions per minute) oben zu halten, also bewege ich mich _ständig_, wie unter aufputschmitteln


----------



## Reollyn (19. März 2010)

den hüpftick habe ich auch..

aber was wirklich bei mir problematisch ist, dass ich beim fliegen bzw. reiten immer auf die karte gucke, weil ich angst habe mich zu verlaufen und dies trotzdem noch passiert.

mfg


ps:

achja und ich renn gerne mal in nen trash der stehen gelassen wurde )


----------



## Shaton (19. März 2010)

hab auch den hüpftick ^^


----------



## Ifrit8820 (19. März 2010)

Mein Tick ist ganz klar bei meinem Pala die eingesprungene Weihe bzw das eingesprungene Richturteil.

Und einer der lustigsten Ticks wie ich finde ist der von unserem Raidhunter der auf jedes Healteil Need würfelt für sein Pet-Heal-Equip.
Auch wenn er die Teile dann immer an den Heiler abdrückt der am höchsten war falls er gewinnt, da unser Raidleiter bei der Aktion mitspielt und es ihm zusteckt wenn er am höchsten würfelt

Und mit meinem Schurken bringe ich in fast jeder hero mindestens einmal via Schurkenhandel den Mage von meinem Kumpel um sofern er dabei ist, wodurch er seinen Eisblock mittlerweile auf Dauercooldown hält, aber zum Glück ist der CD von Schurkenhandel kürzer^^


----------



## Wtfomglol1993 (19. März 2010)

wenn ich mal nicht mehr weiter weiß in wow dan dreh ich mich und tanze danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja und hüpftick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Wtfomglol1993


----------



## Masan (19. März 2010)

wenn ich auf etwas warte iwe raids o.a. springe ich auch rum renn in dala im kreis oder versuche mich auf coole arten umzubringen (icc-luftschiff-yatpack ftw)
oder ich verstecke mich in dala und sag den armen aus meiner gilde: "wer mich findet bekommt 50g" und dann geh ich meistens afk; aber bekommen tuns dann alle die dann neben mir stehen/fliegen what ever (dabei aufpassen das ihr nicht mit denen in einer grp/raid seit ^^)
gut ist aber auch in einer rnd hero mit 3 mages zu gehen; dann zünden alle spiegelbilder (mit glyphe) gleichzeitig; da gucken dir rnd´s ganz schön blöd (seelenschmiede 25er)


----------



## Harlech (20. März 2010)

Wenn ich meinen Magier spiele (was selten ist).

dann buffe ich grundsätzlich jeden Krieger oder DK mit INT.

Ein weiterer, ich laufe in Städten lieber als das ich reite.

Und ich schaue auch dann in den Briefkasten wenn ich kein Symbol für neue Post sehe.


so long
Harlech


----------



## normansky (20. März 2010)

Ich kicke prinzipiell alle aus dem Raid, die mit dem Hüpftick die Ruhe stören!


----------



## oichebaer (20. März 2010)

Ich habe auf der "2" Aderlass (Rang1). Aus Angewohnheit, drücke ich alle 5 Sekunden die 2 (um Aderlass Buff + Illustration der Drachenseele auf dem Maximum zu halten).
Spiele ich dann doch mal wieder meinen Todesritter oder Paladin Twink, dann bin ich immer ganz verwirrt, warum nicht das passiert, was ich erhofft habe. ^^


----------



## Shamiden (20. März 2010)

ich erstell mir immer twinks rüste die mit acc gebundenen sachen aus und spiele sie dann nur bis 20 und lass sie dann veroten


----------



## Thufeist (20. März 2010)

Leertaste Leertaste Leertaste Leertaste..


----------



## benwingert (20. März 2010)

in dala vor der ally bank auf dieses wiesenteil hüpfen und dann immer rundrum am rand entlang^^

edit:undhüpfennatürlichdieleertasteisschonhin^^


----------



## Latharíl (20. März 2010)

hüpfen XD un dabei mim priester holy nova zünden oder mim mage arkane explosion...
mim hexer flieg ich gern- das t9 is ja so schön pink- aufm pinken drachen am flugplatz von dala rum und spamm dabei immer "pii..pii..piinker gnom im anmarsch"


----------



## benwingert (20. März 2010)

@Latharíl das zitat in der signatur is klasse, um das ma zu bemerken^^


----------



## Bipun (20. März 2010)

Ich muss mich auch immer bewegen wenn ich auf was warte z.b. im Raid vor dem Pull wenn einer afk ist oder so dann immer: hin...her...links...rehts...Dolchfächer...HÜPFEN HÜPFEN HÜPFEN!!!1111
die anderen jammern sich schon immer das ich doch mal stillhalten soll. Dann stell ich mich in genau den rein der was gesagt hat, hüpfe und spamme Dolchfächer^^


----------



## BlackLionZ (20. März 2010)

Bis auf die gennaten, wie stndig Hüpfen, als Mage permanent blinzeln wann immer es geht usw ist mein Tick, dass ich in IF generell immer rechts im kreis lang laufe, auch wenns links viiieeel kürzer zu meinem Ziel wäre... ^^


----------



## Zafric (20. März 2010)

Ich hüpfe auch gerne und reite dabei dann mit Vorliebe in Dalaran immer auf der Straße im Kreis.


----------



## elitetrashmob (20. März 2010)

ich sortier meine taschen die ganze zeit nach seltsamen systemen oO


----------



## Blutpogo (20. März 2010)

Hüpf tick Ftw

Holt euch das AddOn JumpTimer ihr werden vom glauben abfallen wie oft man an einem tag die Leertaste drückt ^^


----------



## Herzinfukked (20. März 2010)

Also zu meinen Ticks gehören:


Hüpfen. Wie ich bei Guild Wars ausgerastet bin als das hüpfen nicht ging. Ganz furchtbar.
Mein Inventar ist bei jedem Char gleich sortiert: Auf dem ersten Platz Ruhestein, Arbeitsutensilien (Inschriftengedöns, Juwe-Set [kommt halt drauf an welcher Char], Mats [Kräuter, Erze etc.], Pigmente), Food (Welches nach Farbe sortiert ist), Reagenzien, Tränke und Elixiere, EQ und zu guter Letzt Quest-Items... Zeugs was verkauft wird liegt dann meistens ganz hinten damit ich auch alles verkaufe...
Dem Mage immer alles an Kekse klauen was er anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Massig Reagenzien, meistens 100 Stück
Mit meinem Main (Balance-Druid) beim farmen aus der Fluggestalt raus und wieder rein verwandeln... sehr lustig eine Kuh beim fallen zu zu schauen
Im BG/1K "GO GO POWER RANGER"-Makro spammen ^^
mit meinem Chopper auf der Bank in OG rumfahren
mir andere Druiden angucken... egal ob Heal/DD/Tank... EQ betrachten, Erfolge vergleichen
Sarkastisch dem ganzen Raid gegenüber sein... in der Stamm kennt man es... nur blöd im 25er wenn wirklich niemand dabei ist der einen kennt... jaja... manche Roxxors waren dann etwas eingeschüchtert *hust*
Jeden freundlich begrüßen im Raid/Ini [sehr selten geworden...]
Für die Stamm Raid-Mutti spielen... heißt: Tränke, Elixiere und Fischmähler dabei haben [zu Ulduar und PDK-Zeit... jetzt spiel ich nicht wegen dem Abi]
Wenn ich Nachtelfen im BG sehe drauf zu rennen und versuchen kaputt zu hauen *vor Nachtelfen-Fans weg renn*
Wenn ich AFK gehe meine Eule tanzen lassen (:
Rezepte sammeln [mir fehlt nur noch 1 Rezept für alle Kochrezepte =/] was zu Naxx und Ulduar-Zeit ziemlich teuer war als Schriftgelehrter... heute beiß ich mir in den Hintern, wenn ich sehe wie günstig die Bücher sind


----------



## Bremgor (20. März 2010)

Außer dem Hüpftick tragf ich immer alle möglichen rohen Fleisch- und Fischsorten mit rum. Außerdem muss ich immer mit meinem Flugmount mitten in Dala rein fliegen. Oder ich land auf nem Turm in der Nähe vom Hordenviertel, mach langsamer Fall und spring rein(bin Alli). Und ich klick immer auf jeden Berufelink. Hat man was zu lesen während man durch die stadt reitet^^


----------



## Langmar (20. März 2010)

Ein Tick von mir ist, dass ich immer 'C' drücke, um zu schauen, wie viel
Schaden meine Rüstung schon genommen hat^^

Edit:
Übrigens, sobald ich an einen PC gehe, wandert mein Mittelfinger zur Taste 'W', mein Ringfinger
zur Taste 'A', mein Zeigfinger zur Taste 'D' und mein Daumen ist bereit auf der Leertaste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## Magni (20. März 2010)

ich drück lustigerweise immer h, das ist mein ehrefenster^^ und der wohlbekannte hüpftick


----------



## Blade393 (20. März 2010)

Langmar schrieb:


> Ein Tick von mir ist, dass ich immer 'C' drücke, um zu schauen, wie viel
> Schaden meine Rüstung schon genommen hat^^
> 
> Edit:
> ...




hmmm das kenne ich i-wo her xD 

und joar hüpfen aber nicht dauerhaft davon werd ich nur bekloppt 
ansonsten wenn jmd fragt ob ich skill besitze behaupten ich wäre son dolchfächgernoob der damit seine dps hochjagt! 

und naja danach wunder ich mich immer warum ich nicht mitgenommen werd xD dabei sind 4k in inis nich grad schlecht bei meinem eq und 3k in uldu auch nicht xD 

naja was solls^^


----------



## Tyrnaar (21. März 2010)

Alle meine Tankchars tragen ein dunkellila Seidenhemd.
Punkt.


----------



## xKevinx (21. März 2010)

Ich hab sozusagen nen erweiterten Hüpftick .. die ego shooter spieler die 1.6 oder q3/qlive spielen werden es vllt kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Wenn ich auf irgendwas warte, springe ich aufgemountet mit strafejumps durch die Gegend xD

Was ich auch häufig mache ist aus langeweile irgendein Target zu healen bist mein Mana leer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisitor (21. März 2010)

Motte schrieb:


> Isses schlimm wenn ich in fast jedem beitrag nen Tick lese, den ich selber auch habe?



Mach dir nix draus, geht mir i-wie genauso xD

Vorallem des allseits beliebte "Flummi-Syndrom" hab ich auch... Hab ich mir zu meinen Raidleiter-Zeiten angewöhnt... selbst bei der Bosserklärung oder so renn ich rum... dumm wars nur mal als wir vor Kel standen und "Immortal" machen wollten... hab was erklärt (kA mehr was) und beim Rumrennen ist meine W-Taste hängengeblieben und ich bin voll auf den zugerannt... Lag, pullt, gestorben, Achievement fürn Arsch xD

Mein Tick ists immer i-welche Lustigen Punkte zu suchen wo man kaum hinkommt und mich da hinzustellen (vorallem in Dala oder der alten Welt wo man ne fliegen kann ^^)

Zudem müssen Meine Taschen und meine Banken bei meinen Chars alle geordnet sein, ne bestimmte Ordnung haben und Flasks, Bufffood, Schriftrollen etc. müssen immer volle Stacks sein, und wenn des net so ist geh ich zur not Leder farmen/kaufen oder verkauf wenn sein muss nen 19er Stack - nur mal als Beispiel. xD

Angeln hab skill ich mit meinen Chars auch immer, sobald ich des erste mal in ne Hauptstadt komm wird da geangelt bis zum Max-Skill, danach verliert sich des meistens ^^

"Gamon" (der taure im OG-Gasthaus) kann ich auch nie Leben lassen wenn ich in OG bin... kA wieso, der ist mir i-wie gänzlich unsympathisch xD
Mittlerweile gehts mir mit dem "Silberbundagent" im Kanal in Dala genauso xD

Zur Zeit flieg ich in Dala auch vom Flugplatz zum Brunnen vor der Nordbank, bleib da bis der Flugverbotsdebuff weg ist und flieg so hoch wies nur geht, Mounte ab und versuch dann mit glück den Knaleingang zu treffen... wenn net gibts ne Sauerei, aber was solls xD

joa, des wars glaub... Wenn mir noch was einfällt kommts dazu ^^


----------



## Invisitor (21. März 2010)

Motte schrieb:


> Isses schlimm wenn ich in fast jedem beitrag nen Tick lese, den ich selber auch habe?



Mach dir nix draus, geht mir i-wie genauso xD

Vorallem des allseits beliebte "Flummi-Syndrom" hab ich auch... Hab ich mir zu meinen Raidleiter-Zeiten angewöhnt... selbst bei der Bosserklärung oder so renn ich rum... dumm wars nur mal als wir vor Kel standen und "Immortal" machen wollten... hab was erklärt (kA mehr was) und beim Rumrennen ist meine W-Taste hängengeblieben und ich bin voll auf den zugerannt... Lag, pullt, gestorben, Achievement fürn Arsch xD

Mein Tick ists immer i-welche Lustigen Punkte zu suchen wo man kaum hinkommt und mich da hinzustellen (vorallem in Dala oder der alten Welt wo man ne fliegen kann ^^)

Zudem müssen Meine Taschen und meine Banken bei meinen Chars alle geordnet sein, ne bestimmte Ordnung haben und Flasks, Bufffood, Schriftrollen etc. müssen immer volle Stacks sein, und wenn des net so ist geh ich zur not Leder farmen/kaufen oder verkauf wenn sein muss nen 19er Stack - nur mal als Beispiel. xD

Angeln hab skill ich mit meinen Chars auch immer, sobald ich des erste mal in ne Hauptstadt komm wird da geangelt bis zum Max-Skill, danach verliert sich des meistens ^^

"Gamon" (der taure im OG-Gasthaus) kann ich auch nie Leben lassen wenn ich in OG bin... kA wieso, der ist mir i-wie gänzlich unsympathisch xD
Mittlerweile gehts mir mit dem "Silberbundagent" im Kanal in Dala genauso xD

Zur Zeit flieg ich in Dala auch vom Flugplatz zum Brunnen vor der Nordbank, bleib da bis der Flugverbotsdebuff weg ist und flieg so hoch wies nur geht, Mounte ab und versuch dann mit glück den Knaleingang zu treffen... wenn net gibts ne Sauerei, aber was solls xD

Zudem merk ichs immer mehr, dass ich bei Ego-Shootern oder anderen First-Person-Games ständig die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halt um rumzuschaun oder die linke um weiter gerade aus oder so zu laufen und nur die Kamera zu drehen xD

joa, des wars glaub... Wenn mir noch was einfällt kommts dazu ^^


----------



## Wiikend (21. März 2010)

Naja ich hab den schlimmsten tick....ICH STARRE AUF DAS TOTE EICHHÖRNCHEN VOR DER ALLY BANK IN DALA oO
xDD

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Kalvas (21. März 2010)

Mir passiert es ziemlich oft, dass ich in RL-Mails (z.B. im Büro) WoW-Abkürzungen benutze. Auch im täglichen Sprachgebrauch rutscht mir mal ein "GZ" raus...


----------



## Gerti (21. März 2010)

Ich springe immer in der Gegend rum... zu viel Affi gespielt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch drücke ich irgendwie immer auf "c" und mache den Charakterbildschirm da auf, wenn ich nichts zu tun hab.


----------



## Cazor (21. März 2010)

Waaaah all die Kranken auf einmal! 

Eins vorneweg: ich buffe niemals die Leute, die eine Minute vor BG-Beginn schon am verschlossenen Tor rumhüpfen. 
Das is mal nervig.
Manche dieser Hüpfer sieht man dann später, wenn sie in irgend nem grünen Schlamm festhängen und statt einfach weiterzulaufen rumhüpfen und darin verglühen. Als ob man dem Schleim entkommen könnte, indem man hüpft. Fail.

Nerviger sind nur Palas/Priester/irgendwer die meinen, im dicksten Gewühl irgendwo dauerhaft ihre kleinen Heilungen spammen zu müssen. Da muss ich weg oder Sound ausmachen, wenn ich dort sein muss (wie im AH) sonst krieg ich Zorn. Wuuhusch....wuuhusch...wuuhusch...wuuhusch...wuuhusch... wer hält das schon 5min durch, neben so einem. 

Oder diese Im-Kreis-um-einen-markanten-Punkt-Reiter. Da kriegt man ja Intolera, wenn man die ertragen muss.

Meine Ticks? Hab mich bei allem oben auch schon erwischt.. hüpfen..im Kreis reiten.. Mana mit Blitzheilung leerspammen.. und die flamen, die das sonst noch tun. 

Zusätzlich stehe ich darauf, irgendwelche grauen oder niedrigen grünen Sets zu sammeln und mich in Raidpausen damit einzukleiden. Dann noch das passende Haustier dazu raustun. Haustier is auchn kleiner Tick von mir. Da wird mitten im weiten Ritt nach Irgendwo abgemountet weil kein passendes draussen is.


----------



## Krazel (21. März 2010)

also meine ticks auf non rp servern sind beim reiten laufenspringen
als heal beimwarten denn tank zu spammen als tank/dd aoe spammen
meist beimwarten auf meiner e gitarre rum dudeln^.^ ie ist neben meinem pc und der kleine 20watt verstärker aufm turm
achja das ^^ hab ich auch all die angewohnheiten leg ich aber auf rp servern ab


----------



## Kontext (21. März 2010)

Da ich früher sehr viel Rollenspiel gemacht habe gehe ich immer durch Städte und Dörfer, auch beim Questen und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (21. März 2010)

Hmmm meine Ticks....

1. Der altbekannte Hüpftick
2. Der "Ich warte und renn im Kreis" Tick
3. Der "Stealth auf R gebindet" Tick (Kann nervig werden wenn ich mal nich Schurke zock)

uuund

4. Der "RP Geschichte Tick" (Ellenlange RP-Storys zu meinen Chars ausdenken aber ned aufschreiben... jap mein Hirn is voll mit unnützem Müll)


----------



## Nephaston (21. März 2010)

oje oje alle haben Hüpferitis


Meine Ticks:

Hüpfen: (hophophophophophophophophohop und immer über Gnome drüber)

Jedesmal vom Bufffood und gewisse Alchimistische Drogen auf 20 stück und dann wundern wenn sie alle sind

Ich trage nur Wappenröcke in Lila (Illidariwappenrock/Schwarze Klinge) passt einfach am besten zu allen Dk Outfits

Nach der Post schauen auch wenn das Briefsymbol net da ist

Ich sammel inzwischen für alle möglichen speccs Equip: DD-Rüstung DD-Zweihandwaffe DD-Einhandwaffen / Tank-Ausrüstung Tank-Zweihandwaffen(gargoylerune) Tank-Einhandwaffen
ich kanns einfach net haben wenn ich meine Rune ständig wechseln muss

Und wär ich net Hasserfüllt bei den Goblins würd ich mich mit Noggenfogger zuschütten das es nimma normal wäre^^


----------



## fraudani (21. März 2010)

Jannika schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich den Tick, ständig, immer und überall meine Taschen aufzumachen, um zu gucken, ob noch alles drin ist (könnt ja mal ein Loch in der Tasche sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das mach ich auch immer. 

Hinzu kommt,  wenn nur noch maximal 30 Gold fehlen um den nächsten Tausender zu füllen (z. B. 11976) gehe ich erst noch diesen Betrag auffüllen. Je nach Höhe schnell 1-2 Tagesquests machen oder in Eiskrone schnell ein paar Kultisten umhauen. Erst dann logge ich aus.

Ob man das als Tick bezeichnen würde.. ich schon: obwohl ich kein RP betreibe und auf einem ganz normalen Server spiele, ist mir neulich aufgefallen, dass ich meine Chars alle mit unterschiedlichen Charaktereigenschaften versehen habe und diese auch tatsächlich so spiele. Meine Magierin ist eine stets freundliche, hilfsbereite, geduldige Person. Sie schwatzt auch gerne mal mit anderen oder legt ein Tänzchen ein. Mein Druide ist eher der zurückhaltende, ernste Typ. Er redet nicht viel, tut das was nötig ist, hilft wenn es angebracht ist und gehört sonst eher zum Typ Einzelgänger. Mein Jäger ist arrogant, überheblich und redet nur mit Leuten, die er für "würdig" erachtet.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. März 2010)

Ich habe nie Gold und frage mich warum Oo


----------



## Blade393 (21. März 2010)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ob man das als Tick bezeichnen würde.. ich schon: obwohl ich kein RP betreibe und auf einem ganz normalen Server spiele, ist mir neulich aufgefallen, dass ich meine Chars alle mit unterschiedlichen Charaktereigenschaften versehen habe und diese auch tatsächlich so spiele. Meine Magierin ist eine stets freundliche, hilfsbereite, geduldige Person. Sie schwatzt auch gerne mal mit anderen oder legt ein Tänzchen ein. Mein Druide ist eher der zurückhaltende, ernste Typ. Er redet nicht viel, tut das was nötig ist, hilft wenn es angebracht ist und gehört sonst eher zum Typ Einzelgänger. Mein Jäger ist arrogant, überheblich und redet nur mit Leuten, die er für "würdig" erachtet.



also... DAS ist ein Tick den ich hassen würde aber anderseits mögen würde xD

geht mir stellenweise genauso xD

mein schurke is der,der alles besser kann als alle andren xD und meine twinks(z.b. mein warri) is der, der nur was macht wenn es wirklich sein muss wie uz.b. tanken.. obwohl ich eigetnlich gern tankexD


----------



## Topfkopf (21. März 2010)

ich hab auch den allgemein bekannten Hüpftick (ich warte nur drauf das Professoer doktor doktor der Klospülungsphysik Christian Pfeiffer irgendwann mal behauptet das wäre der grund für Amokläufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dann hab ich den Tick das bei jedem meiner Chars, wirklich bei jedem, auch bei meinem Bankchar, alles ess und trinkbare zeugs, tränke usw immer in der 3. Tasche steckt. und ich kann mich einfach von nichts trennen. Ich mein das ist nur virtuelles zeugs, das meiste davon ist 100% dropchance lowboss crap, aber ich schmeiß es nicht weg, sondern hau mir die bank damit zu-.-


----------



## TMSIDR (22. März 2010)

mich in eisenzwerg verwandeln und tanzen, beim rumstehen in den städten versuchen möglichst hohe punkte zu errreichen und dort zu tanzen, in hcs irreführung auf nervige dds zu setzen(flamer,speedfreaks usw)... einen 80er mit pvpequip im wegekreuz lagern, regelmäßig einloggen und dann jagd auf alle allies zu machen die es lustig finden lowlevelquestgeber oder spieler zu killen, dann neben deren leiche warten und immer wieder killen, solange bis sie entnerft ausloggen...


----------



## Fámeless (22. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum.. aber manchmal muss ich einfach in der gegend rumklicken...

Und manchmal mach ich mir einfach so nen twink, level den bis lvl 6-15 und lösch ihn dann wieder weil er langweilig wird ^^


----------



## Kashia02 (22. März 2010)

1. 
"/gelangweilt" gegen alles und jeden, bis was zu tun da ist, auch wenn es nur eine kurze Manapause in einer Ini ist. Egal mit welchem Char, egal in welcher Ini/Raid, egal ob mit einem Spieler oder einem Boss im Target... Das Gepfeife geht dann immer solange bis es entweder weitergeht oder andere anfangen mitzupfeifen... sobald es dann in einem Orchester ausartet hör ich seltsamerweise wieder auf =/

2. Meine Taschen brauchen Ordnung:
[5][4][3][2][1]

Tasche [1] ist der Hauptrucksack, zusammen mit Tasche [2] sind das meine 38 Slots Ablageraum für alles mögliche was man so zusammenlootet, wobei hier schon sortiert wird, sodass alle Gegenstände die einen Wert besitzen in Tasche [2] von unten aus einsortiert werden. Gerät der Inhalt von [2] langsam auf den Status voll zu loote ich nur noch in Notfällen, schmeiss wertlosere Sachen weg oder renn zum nächsten Händler, selbst wenn in den Taschen [3] und [4] noch massig Platz ist.
Tasche [3] ist meine Questitem- und Ruftoken-Tasche(Bis auf aktuell meinem Main, bei dem ist zusätzlich mein Tankeq mit dadrin, da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel variieren muss)
In Tasche [4] werden dann die Gebrauchsgegenstände gelagert (Ruhestein, Buffood, Fischmale, Tränke, Flasks, etc.) und Tasche [5] ist IMMER, ohne Ausnahme, selbst bei meinem 20er Twink eine Berufsspezifische Tasche für Mats zum farmen und basteln.

Diese Anordnung findet sich auf jedem meiner Chars XD


----------



## Nanojason92 (22. März 2010)

Überall rumstehen und auffällig sein. Sei es mit Noggenfogger zum skelett werden und headbangen odermit Noggenfogger klein werden und mit dem Mammut dann duch Sturmwind springen ^^


----------



## BlueMode (22. März 2010)

leute "layzorn" (diese juwe teile) das mach ich von den beklopptesten positionen die man sich vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (22. März 2010)

Herzinfukked schrieb:


> Also zu meinen Ticks gehören:
> 
> Hüpfen. Wie ich bei Guild Wars ausgerastet bin als das hüpfen nicht ging. Ganz furchtbar


Jo,das kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders da auf "Space" bei GW als standard "Attack" liegt^^ .... is echt furchtbar ich Tick da immer ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkliche Ticks hab ich nicht!
Naja, ich muss jede Quest abgeben beim Leveln auch wenn sie schon grau geworden ist und mir sogut
wie gar nichts mehr bringt und der Weg dort hin mich zusätzlich noch sauviel Zeit für nichts kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay,vllt einen noch ich drücke immer wenn ich in den Nahkampf komme mit meinem Mage die "3" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


über 10 Jahre CS prägen einen ^^ (auf Slot3 ist das Messer für die die es nicht wissen/kennen)
deshalb habe ich seitdem ich WoW zocke auf 3 immer irgendeinen Instantspell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. März 2010)

mein schlimmster tick ist, das ich als tank immer irgendwie style reinbringen will... ka warum is halt n tick^^ im nexus oder ahn kahet ists ganz schlimm: wo immer ein absatz ist, wird runtergehüpft, im sprung eine 720 grad drehnung hingelegt und schild des rächers rausgehauen. das problem an der sache ist, das es mittlerweile fast immer genau 720 grad sind... ich muss ne totale macke haben! helft mir^^ falls das wem bekannt vorkommt: ich bin zwergenpala auf ysera, verurteilt mich nicht, weil ich anders bin xD


----------



## Exid (22. März 2010)

ich drücke immer aus gewohnheit, wenn ich mich schnell selbst heilen muss immer schnell ESC um nix mehr im target zu haben... manchmal laufen ich dann mit dem bildschirm rum, nur weil ich zu oft ESC gedrückt hab


----------



## Klondike (22. März 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> - ich habe noch kein Portal betreten ohne reinzuspringen!
> 
> Und ganz schlimm - wenn ich chatte oder auf einen randomraid in Dalaran warte, renn ich mit meinem Mount immer im Kreis und spring auch hier wie irre - also immer schön im Uhrzeigersinn die Straße entlang...




haha, in portale muss man springen!

und ich nehm beim in dalaran kreisr reiten auch immer die treppen mit und dann springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (22. März 2010)

Wenn ich langeweile hab, gehe ich in Dala zum Flugplatz, mounte auf ein fm, flieg so hoch wie möglich, mounte ab und falle dann runter...und versuche, so knapp wie möglich den ingi-fallschirm auszulösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur blöd, wenn ich vergesse, das der noch Cd hat-.-^^


----------



## Lestados (22. März 2010)

ich trage seit 3 jahren ein item in meinem rucksack mit mir rum ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaden kann es ja nicht


----------



## Mr_Richfield (22. März 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> - Die Taste Q drücken - damals angewöhnt mit DK, da ich dort Horn des Winters draufgepackt habt - da ohne Glyphe nur ein 2 min buff hab ich es immer vergessen neu zu casten, dann irgendwann angewöhnt immer auf Q zu drücken wenn geht. Nun ja - auf der Taste liegt nun beim Schami Springflut etc. - aber ganz schlimm isses aktuell bei meinem Pala den ich hochlevel - DA HAB ICH KEINEN SKILL FÜR Q ... SCHRECKLICH! Und ich drücks trotzdem immer <<




mein heilschami hat auf Q sein wasserschild. ich bin süchtig danach, es immer und immer wieder zu erneuern ... das gleich gilt für die waffenbuffs! ich kann einfach nicht warten, bis die sachen ausgelaufen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kayla_ (22. März 2010)

Erstmal....Ich liebe dieses Thread...

1. Ich reppe....nach jeder Ini, jedem Raid, egal was ich mach ich geh danach reppen.
2. Ich muss mit meinem Dudu jedes mal in Ocu, schon in der Luft abmounten, und noch in der Luft während dem Fall in baumgestalt wechseln.
3. Bei jedem Feuer dass ich sehe, stell ich mich in baumgestalt drauf und mach /fear..../fear is generell sehr beliebt bei meinen Makros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. im Sprung aufmounten, bzw springend in die Fluggestalt
5. ich drücke des öfteres mal O oder C oder B....und dann ertapp ich mich dabei und mach sie sofort wieder zu.
6. Ich wechsle täglich meine Haarfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bin im rl friseurin^^)
7. obwohl ich durch ein addon angezeigt bekomm sobald ich neue Post hab, schau ich doch bei fast jedem briefkasten, ob ich nicht doch wieder was neues bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8. /tanzen /fear /peon...überall und zu jederzeit..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kayla_ (22. März 2010)

Erstmal....Ich liebe dieses Thread...

1. Ich reppe....nach jeder Ini, jedem Raid, egal was ich mach ich geh danach reppen.
2. Ich muss mit meinem Dudu jedes mal in Ocu, schon in der Luft abmounten, und noch in der Luft während dem Fall in baumgestalt wechseln.
3. Bei jedem Feuer dass ich sehe, stell ich mich in baumgestalt drauf und mach /fear..../fear is generell sehr beliebt bei meinen Makros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. im Sprung aufmounten, bzw springend in die Fluggestalt
5. ich drücke des öfteres mal O oder C oder B....und dann ertapp ich mich dabei und mach sie sofort wieder zu.
6. Ich wechsle täglich meine Haarfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bin im rl friseurin^^)
7. obwohl ich durch ein addon angezeigt bekomm sobald ich neue Post hab, schau ich doch bei fast jedem briefkasten, ob ich nicht doch wieder was neues bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8. /tanzen /fear /peon...überall und zu jederzeit..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crypta. (22. März 2010)

Also meine seltsame Angewohnheit is es alle paar Minuten zum Frisör zu wandern und die Haare meiner Chars zu verändern, meist kommt zwar nach ein Paar Minuten fast das selbe Ergebnis wie zu Anfang raus, stört mich aber eher weniger.
Hab mit meinem Main da schon Tausende für ausgegeben...

Ach und das Hüpfen, wie ich es liebe....immer und überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und immer als Blutelfe rumlaufen is auch ganz toll, hab meine Verwandlungs Kugel aus der TdM immer auf cd.

so ersteinmal genug seltsames von mir

MfG
Cryp


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Wie das Thema schon sagt - was habt ihr euch über die Zeit an Absonderlichkeiten angewöhnt? Was sind eure Ticks?



Ich logge IMMER im Gasthaus in Ironforge aus - egal welcher meiner 10 chars, egal welcher lvl. Kommt noch aus meinen Pen & Paper Tagen, denke ich... aber ich lasse es mir auch nicht nehmen, erst dahin zu gehen und daann auszuloggen.


----------



## _Kayla_ (22. März 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost-.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Ich lauf in Dala immer im Kreis herum und verfolge immer meinen Kollegen!
Wenn er das merkt meint er immer lass ma verstecken spielen! und dann geht die große sucherei los ^^

Versuch mir das jetzt abzugewöhnen 

Hab ma immer gedacht das es en langer langer weg ist bis man exalted ist und jetzt häng ich bei den Netherschwingen innerhalb von 4 Tagen brauch ich nurnoch 17k ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich Farm jetzt nur noch wenn ich auf was warte


----------



## Egotronic (22. März 2010)

Ich bin auch so ein Ordnung-in-Taschenfanatiker, speziell wenn es um den Ruhestein geht, der muss immer in der Tasche die auf dem Taschenplatz liegt der am weitesten links liegt oben links in der Ecke sein sonst krieg ich nen Kollaps. Daneben Angel und je nach Char sowas wie Spitzhacke oder Kürschnermesser und soweiter halt.
Außerdem regt es mich auf wenn ich zum Beispiel Essen nicht in genau Stack großen Portionen dabei hab. 21 Food ist ein no go! Wie sieht denn das aus, ein Taschenplatz belegt durch ein Brötchen? oO

Und wäre da noch was... neben WoW Spiel ich auch JK2 (Jedi Knight 2). Bei diesem Spiel kann man wie zum Beispiel auch bei quake und co. strafejumpen, d.h. man wird schneller wenn man in einem bestimmten Winkel zur Kamera seitlich springt. Und wenn ich dann mal wieder ein Stündchen oder so das Laserschwert geschwungen hab und mich dann bei WoW einlogge spring ich erstmal mit wild wirbelnder Kamera nach schräg vorne links und schräg vorne rechts, das muss verdammt dumm von außen aussehen. ^^

So far, Ego


----------



## Shaila (22. März 2010)

Kashia02 schrieb:


> 1.
> "/gelangweilt" gegen alles und jeden, bis was zu tun da ist, auch wenn es nur eine kurze Manapause in einer Ini ist. Egal mit welchem Char, egal in welcher Ini/Raid, egal ob mit einem Spieler oder einem Boss im Target... Das Gepfeife geht dann immer solange bis es entweder weitergeht oder andere anfangen mitzupfeifen... sobald es dann in einem Orchester ausartet hör ich seltsamerweise wieder auf =/
> 
> 2. Meine Taschen brauchen Ordnung:
> ...



Hehe, den Taschentick habe ich auch. Ich muss immer alles anordnen. Essen und Trinken in Rucksack, Questitems in den letzten Rucksack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HexxaFestil (22. März 2010)

Wenn ein Ally in dala angeln will mounte ich auf mein Mammut (großes schwarzes Kriegsmammut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und verhindere das er weiterangeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HexxaFestil (22. März 2010)

Wenn ein Ally in dala angeln will mounte ich auf mein Mammut (großes schwarzes Kriegsmammut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und verhindere das er weiterangeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HexxaFestil (22. März 2010)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Siliuss (22. März 2010)

Bei mir so änlich.
ich springe auch immer und noch eine gemeine angewohnheit ist es mit "Q" und "E" seitwärts laufen...
ich kann nie da Zauber drauf legen sonst caste ich die im BG beim rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Tim


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2010)

/e rollt auf dem Boden herum. Waaaah!



Keine Ahnung, wieso.


----------



## Yrenya (22. März 2010)

Im Kreis hoppeln Ja

Die Karte immer und überal aufmachen Ja

In Random Raids aus der Haut fahren wenns ein Raidleiter zu kompliziert macht Ja

Und Freuen wenn ich ein Item trozdem bekomm Ja

Wenn ein Freun ein Epik bekommt das Makro ICH HASSE DICH Tippen Ja (MC angewohnheit wenn er dort ein Item vor mir bekam)^^


----------



## Yrenya (22. März 2010)

Im Kreis hoppeln Ja

Die Karte immer und überal aufmachen Ja

In Random Raids aus der Haut fahren wenns ein Raidleiter zu kompliziert macht und ich nicht meinen Senf dazu geben darf Ja

Und Freuen wenn ich ein Item trozdem bekomm Ja

Wenn ein Freun ein Epik bekommt das Makro ICH HASSE DICH Tippen Ja (MC angewohnheit wenn er dort ein Item vor mir bekam)^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (22. März 2010)

rl ess ich immer den kühlschrank leer und schrei clearrun!!

Oder ich renn zum aldi und kauf die sonderangebote, geiler LOOT heute!

Ich sprüh mich mit axe ein, und wen ich den geruch nichtmehr mag versuch ich den buff rechtsoben wegzudrücken, wo war der nochmal?!

Wenn wir eine gruppenarbeit erfolgrecih erledigt haben schrei ich auch immer NICE GRP N1 N1!! Und frag ob man mich zur fl nimmt...ehm freund sein will.

###Ironie off###


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Ich hab nur das "Dala-Kreißrennsyndrom" und ich rebuffe mit meinem Schami fast ununterbrochen Wasserschild.
Is ne blöde Angewohnheit aus Naxx als die Schilde noch verbraucht wurden wenn man kritisch geheilt hat.
Am Anfang hab ichs immer vergessen und bin so ständig oom gegangen. I-wann hab ich dann angefangen nach jedem Heal das Schild zu rebuffen.
Selbst heute passiert es mir teilweise noch das ich während des Kampfes mehrmals erneuer obwohl ich noch 4 Ladungen drauf hab.
Und wenn ich mal nicht im Kampf bin drück ich knapp alle 10-20 Sekunden den Wasserschildknopf.


----------



## Petersburg (22. März 2010)

Ich benutze mit meinem 75 Dk immer wenn die Abklingzeit vorbei ist Rolle des Rückrufs (natürlich nicht in ini's ._.) ist echt lustig wo man so landet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## armeron (22. März 2010)

na ja ich habe den hüpf tick ... das kann als caster mal daneben gehen wenn man mal lieber hüpft anstatt dmg zu machen oder zu heilen und ich schreibe fast überall diese ^^<---- Blöden zeichen
und ich hab den drang vor jedem icc raid die icc runterzuspringen mein rekord ist auf so einem turm zu landen vor der 1 k winter festung . levitieren ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja in hero inis gehe ich ab und zu als heiler afk um zugucken was auf buffed los ist oder was wer in icq schreibt ^^das geht auch meistens gut ;D


----------



## Arthesan (22. März 2010)

Meine größte Macke ist, dass ich ein WoW-Messi bin. Die Bank ist dem entsprechend immer zum bersten gefüllt. Aber immer wieder schön wenn man sich dann durchklickt. Da hier, meine erster grüner Gegenstand (Das erste Schwert, das ansatzweise wie eines aussah). MMale der Illidari, die Rüstung aus der Kriegerquest auf lvl 30, beim Aufheben gebundene Lila sachen aus Kara, Rüstungsteile, Rezepte für Berufe die ich irngendwann mal ins Ah stellen möchte (seit über einem Jahr)...die Liste ist endlos. Dafür hab ich wirklich ne nette Sammlung


----------



## Gorgor (22. März 2010)

-ich stehe oft nur in dalaran ohne eine sinnvolle beschäftigung herum, aus dem rumstehn wird dann minuten langes Rumgespringe und wenn ich mich zusammengerissen habe mach ich im unterbewusstsein gleich wieder weiter, das nervt mich langsam ziemlich

-meine komplette bank und alle meine taschen sind gefüllt mit irgendwelchem müll den ich noch behalten will, wie das t8 set oder die winterkleidung, wenn ich entmüllen will, bleibt so gut wie alles drauf

-seit ich das Arp-schmuckstück von Saurfang habe kann ich an keinem eichhörnchen, ratte oder made vorbeilaufen ohne drauf zu schießen in der hoffnung, dass ich mich in ein taure o.ä. verwandle


----------



## Neneko89 (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das "Dala-Kreißrennsyndrom" und ich rebuffe mit meinem Schami fast ununterbrochen Wasserschild.
> Is ne blöde Angewohnheit aus Naxx als die Schilde noch verbraucht wurden wenn man kritisch geheilt hat.
> Am Anfang hab ichs immer vergessen und bin so ständig oom gegangen. I-wann hab ich dann angefangen nach jedem Heal das Schild zu rebuffen.
> Selbst heute passiert es mir teilweise noch das ich während des Kampfes mehrmals erneuer obwohl ich noch 4 Ladungen drauf hab.
> Und wenn ich mal nicht im Kampf bin drück ich knapp alle 10-20 Sekunden den Wasserschildknopf.



Is bei mir genauso, hab den Wasserschildknopf auf "<" is immer schlimm wenn ich dann mit meinem mage unterwegs bin und mich blöd in die Mobgruppen blinzel und ich dann down geh :/


----------



## Megapunk (22. März 2010)

mein tick ist es immer sehr mekrwürdige unterhaltungen mit meiner gilde anzufangen die sich meist nur um ein thema drehen^^ 
und joa das übliche springen hüpfen und ach ja wenn net grad cd drauf ist bevor ich meinen ruhestein wirke bubble an^^


----------



## Fabi122 (22. März 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was Tick ist und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fest steht, ich renne in Dalaran und Sturmwind, vor allem Stumwind mit meinem Tiger nur zu gern im Kreis!
Außerdem lass ich vor Bossen immer meine Knöchel /knacken und am Anfang bring ich gern /y LEEEEERRRRROOOOOY wobei ich auf die mobs zu renne und dabei aber stealth anmache xD
Achja, und beim Schurken schwere Froststoffverbände >.< 200 von 500 hab ich schon xD 
Aber ich farm' die nich, nur aus ini's und raids xD
Naja sonst halt noch lustige Makros und immer wenn auf nen Spieler etc. gewartet wird ein Lagerfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüsselman (22. März 2010)

Bei mir ists wohl, dass ich im PvE wie im PvP immer Strg+1 durchspamme, damit mein Pet auch ja durchgängig angreift. Stammt aus meiner Zeit als Bm in BC, von diversen Schurken etc, wo dann der Schurke kurz gevanished ist und ich nicht unbedingt in dem Moment an das Pet gedacht habe. Nun ist es aber auch so, dass ich auch z.B. bei Bossenkämpfen, in denen ich nicht einmal das Target wechsle, immer Strg+1 nebenbei spamme.


----------



## TippEx95 (22. März 2010)

Rumhüpfen! Wenn alle vor nem Boss stehen und die Taktik besprechen hüpf ich garantiert um sie herum.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz eindeutig "^^". Wenn ich was in den Chat schreibe steht garantiert ein ^^ dahinter. Wenn ich mir dann nochmal alles durchlese denk ich mir immer: "Das sieht ja wieder mal bescheurt aus mit den ganzen ^^", dann geb ich mir beim nächsten post Mühe es zu lassen und beim übernächsten mach ich es wieder.


----------



## Ben123 (22. März 2010)

Als krieger spring ich immer... ich laufe fast garnicht
In meiner gilde fragen die ob ich ein /sign macro hab


----------



## Meating (22. März 2010)

Meine Angewohnheit besteht darin, das ich immer Hüpfe und jedes mal wenn ich in na Hauptstadt bin im AH nachschauen muss, ich brauch zwar nix aber hauptsache ich kenne den Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razor528 (22. März 2010)

_Ich habe die Angewohnheit wenn ich mit Kollegen im TS mal wieder Diskotiere oder wir nur Müll sabbeln in Dalaran im Kreis zu laufen und dabei stumpf zu hüpfen =)_


----------



## Tyraila (22. März 2010)

ja ich hüpfe auch immer gerade in inis ._.

dann ^^<--- meist nach jedem satz oder -,- oO o,o 

mein erfolgsbuch öffnen kuckn was ich noch machen kann 

öfters im AH kuckn obwohl man weiß das nur schrunz bei ist 


;( und in Dalaran NUR im RP outfid rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (22. März 2010)

- ich hüpf immer un überall, is so ne macke die mir vom ehem. n811 hängen geblieben is vom letzten addon
- ich wechsel mit jedem addon i-wie die fraktion + server (zu classic mehrmalig.. dauerte ja auch viel zu lang um nur 1 serverkultur kennen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- ich mach grundsätzlich /dance wenn ich afk gehe (bewusst^^) 
- ich wechsel mind. 3mal täglich das reitmount oO

ich glaub das wars^^
mfg


PS: achja nochwas.. ich hab gut und gerne lust surfin bird im ts zu singen, wenn n boss liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronux (22. März 2010)

Babazee schrieb:


> LOL ich spring auch immer rum nur versuche ich immer einen 360° drehung einzubauen macht mir mega fun wenn ich irgendwo warte oder in dala meine runden drehe. ich spiel dann sozusagen tony hawks nur anstatt brett halt mount und ich nimm jede treppe als sprungschanze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kenne ich auch, obwohl ich die Tony Hawk spiele nicht mag nehm ich jede treppe mit, grind die geländer der größeren treppen runter, mach 360° drehung usw. (Dalaran)

steh auf em bankdach, renn im kreis und hüpfe und versuch dabei die baklen nicht zu berühren oder versuch genau die mitte zufinden und mit meinem mount zu posen (leertaste) (OG)


ja, meine leertaste ist auf der rechten seite auch schon total glatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gronux


----------



## Siebäsiech (22. März 2010)

Hmm, praktisch jeder hier schreibt was von rumhüpfen wie wild. Eigentlich müsste Dalaran voller hüpfender Spieler sein, hab das aber etwas anders in erinnerung.

Laut diesen Hüpfaussagen ist es fast schon ein *Tick*, wenn man *nicht das Hüpfsyndrom* hat, sondern immer schön auf dem Boden bleibt.

Naja ich hatte nen anderen Tick, hab immer mit meinen 19er Twink anderen Anfängern geholfen, hab sie überredet mit ins BG zu kommen und auch nen 19er -Twink zu machen. Hab mir so einige treue Kumpels gemacht, bis ich nicht mehr wusste woher ich den und den kenne. Kamen x-whispers wenn ich mich einloggte und ich hatte kein plan wer die waren. Jeder wollte was von mir.

Hatte auch dauernd alle Briefkasten voll mit irgendwelchem Zeugs, dass ich für wertvoll hielt und dachte irgendwann bei irgendnem Twink werd ich das mal gut gebrauchen können. Was aber praktisch dann nie der Fall war. Hab den Ramsch verschenkt an Anfänger mit miserabler Rüstung und so wiederum Kumpels erhalten die mir später dauernd whispernd auf die pelle rückten..... man so ein Teufelskreis


----------



## sigimalygos (22. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Twinks erstellen . . . exzessiv . . .
> 
> Ich bin wahrscheinlich nur noch 2 Chars vom Charcap entfernt!^^
> Hab auf 8 Servern Chars. In allen Fraktionen Rassen Klassen kombos . . .
> ...





Jes endlich einer der mich versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinsei (23. März 2010)

Hm das rumhüpfen, im kreis rennen, sortieren hab ich auch
hinzu kommt sammeln von erfolgen <--ist das ein tick?

aber am schlimmsten bei mir ist das ich überhaupt jedem char ausweiche ^^ ob mit sprüngen oder drumrum laufen/fliegen
ich mag es nicht durch diese hindurch zu rennen, sei es aufgemountet oder zu fuß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (23. März 2010)

Hüpfen, Twinken und leute flamen, die entgegen ihrer rolle in der grp würfeln. und entweder bis spät nachts zocken oder früh morgens anfangen. und mittwochs wenn ich vor dem server-neustart am pc bin durchsuche ich immer das Buffed-Forum und warte ungeduldig darauf, dass die server wieder on kommen... meine ticks und angewohnheiten


----------



## Freelancer (23. März 2010)

Ich logge mich in if fast immer an der gleichen stelle aus und dort stehe ich auch immer wenn ich gerade nix mache und das schon seit über 4 Jahren es ist auch schon vorgekommen das ich da ganze Tage verbracht habe 

Ich logge mich eigentlich wenn ich zuhause bin auch immer ein und mache eigentlich nix in wow sonder putze, schaue fern oder sonst was, deswegen hab ich auch übel viel an Spielzeit wobei ich bestimmt weit über die Hälfte der zeit nix gemacht habe ausser in if rum zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. März 2010)

Wenn ich infight bin (vor allem in Raids) dreh ich die ganze zeit am Mausrad und zoom rein und wieder raus... teilweise so schnell, dass Leuten schlecht wird wenn sies sehn (inkl mir). Zumindest wenn ich meine Hexe spiele. Bei meinem Heiler hält sich das zum Glück in Grenzen^^


----------



## Pseudotachylos (23. März 2010)

- bei Leuten, die für Randomraids einen Gearcheck machen wollen, demonstrativ im T1 aufkreuzen
- wirr im Zickzack laufen - gegen das Hops-Syndrom bin ich immun, dafür lauf ich meist nur dann geradeaus, wenn ich charge
- seltsame Ausrüstungssets zusammenbauen
- ungefähr 3 davon jederzeit griffbereit in den Taschen haben (warum ich ein Frostresi-Equip in PdK-25 dabei hab? naja, man kann ja nie wissen ...)
- ... und sie regelmässig sortieren
- seltsame Objekte auf der Bank einlagern (zb. Fussel, leeres Fass, Ast), und sich sehr viel später drüber wundern, was das ganze Zeug da macht


----------



## InstinctHunter (24. März 2010)

Tick 1 : Keine ordnung ich habe letztens geschaut und habe mit meine 80 dudu noch eber fleisch,und ich habe mit 80 nie eberfleisch gefarmt O.o
Tick 2 : der standart tick hüpfen,doch ich kämpfe gegen an,meine leertaste hat so nen klettverschluss dran,wenn ich hüpfe pickst das immer so
Tick 3 : jeden auslachen den ich sehe,ob es kumpels sind oder auch wer anders alles wird ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich logge mich eigentlich wenn ich zuhause bin auch immer ein und mache eigentlich nix in wow sonder putze, schaue fern oder sonst was, deswegen hab ich auch übel viel an Spielzeit wobei ich bestimmt weit über die Hälfte der zeit nix gemacht habe ausser in if rum zu stehen


Das Du nach 15 Minuten automatisch ausgeloggt wirst hast Du noch gar nicht bemerkt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen das das ständige Hüpfen gar kein Tick ist sondern ein von Blizzard erwünschtes gebähren.

Mein Hexer Begrüßt alles und jeden , mit Vorliebe Jäger und Hexer Pets sowie Boss in Raids und Inni´s (Ich könnte schwören wenn ich vergessen hab einen boss zu grüßen auch jedesmal die Gruppe gewhiped ist ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mir ganz langweilig ist suche ich nach den Leuten die für Rnd- Raids nen Gearcheck dala mitte machen und beschmeiße sie mit Kürbissen (hab von schlotternächte immernoch die ganze Bank voll) .


----------



## Crush351 (24. März 2010)

> Das Du nach 15 Minuten automatisch ausgeloggt wirst hast Du noch gar nicht bemerkt, nicht wahr?



Also bei mir loggt der sich erst nach 30mins automatisch aus.


----------



## Psalmensang (24. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin der Psalmi und Portalfetischist.

so, jetzt isses raus, ich oute mich als "mage-portale-neben-hexer-oder-andere-beschwörungsportale-hinsteller" und lach mir dann jedesmal nen Ast, wenn die
Raidkumpels plötzlich in Steinard oder Donnerfels stehen. Ich kann da einfach nicht widerstehen, das ist so ein innerer Drang... Spass muss sein, auch bei der Arbeit! :-)


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin der Psalmi und Portalfetischist.
> 
> so, jetzt isses raus, ich oute mich als "mage-portale-neben-hexer-oder-andere-beschwörungsportale-hinsteller" und lach mir dann jedesmal nen Ast, wenn die
> Raidkumpels plötzlich in Steinard oder Donnerfels stehen. Ich kann da einfach nicht widerstehen, das ist so ein innerer Drang... Spass muss sein, auch bei der Arbeit!



Das machen unsere Mages auch oft genug das ist nicht Witzig! ^^


----------



## Trig (24. März 2010)

Pseudotachylos schrieb:


> - seltsame Ausrüstungssets zusammenbauen
> - ungefähr 3 davon jederzeit griffbereit in den Taschen haben (warum ich ein Frostresi-Equip in PdK-25 dabei hab? naja, man kann ja nie wissen ...)


So ein Ausrüstungsset hab ich auch, bestehend aus T4 und BC-Herozeug (sogar gesockelt). Wenn mich dann jemand fragt, was das soll, dann sag ich immer, dass die weiblichen Tauren voll drauf abfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Frostresi-Equip schleif ich auch schon seid Naxx mit mir rum und habs alles in allem maximal 5 mal angehabt, mittlerweile würde ich es nicht mehr anziehen, aber aus dem Invantar fliegt es dennoch nicht raus... Letzt erst wieder meinen ingame Outfitter aktualisiert, dauerte über ne Stunde, da änder ich doch jetzt nichts....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich langweile, laufe ich manchmal in Dalaran das Muster der Bodenkacheln nach. Ist ganz unterhaltsam. Oder ich fliege mit meinem Drachen Loopings vor'm Eingang von ICC. Ganz nett finde ich es auch, auf Geländern hin und her zu laufen. Macht zwar alles keinen Sinn, aber wen juckt das schon.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Wenn mir richtig langweilig ist gehe ich nach Stormwind mit meinen Paladin ( Prot ) ^^ und stelle mich dort ins AH das geile dabei ist die brauchen erstmal ne weile bis ich down gehe Handauflegung, Heiliges Licht ja und was natürlich am ende kommt dürfte klar sein na wer weiss es? ich gebe euch ein tipp Bubble und Ruh....? ^^


----------



## Silmarilli (24. März 2010)

mit meiner Jägerin verwandel ich mich immer gern wenn ich in einer Ini lande in einen Furlbog und mach Totstellen - sieht einfach zu genial aus.

mit meiner Heil-Schamanin tu ich aus panischer Angst es könnte auslaufen oder sich aufbrauchen SEHR oft unbewußt das Erdschild aufn Tank erneuern
nur das ich da teilweise gar nicht den Tank im Visier hab - dann bin ich irgendwann so verwirrt das ich selbst mit Erdschild dastehe und dem Tank mein Wasserschild verpassen will.

Meine Paladina hat ihre Kugel der Sindorei auf CD

Auch ein Tick von mir - Ausführliche RP-Konforme Mitglieder Suche für eine Gruppe mit allem drum und dran. und dann auch noch im SucheNachGruppe-Channel ... ja ich weiss ich bin ein Fall für die Klapse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einer meiner schlimmsten Ticks

Grundsätzlich wird ein Ausrüstungsgegenstand nur dann angezogen wenn er mich optisch ergänzt und dazu dann mich noch in meinen inneren Werten verstärkt. Damit hab ich früher meine Raidleitung zur Verzweiflung getrieben - loot verweigert weils scheisse aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höflichkeit ... auch so ein Punkt ... sogar dem größten Deppen gegenüber --- warum ... ganz einfach --- ich hab ingame den Schimpfwortfilter aktiv und ich ärgere mich mehr darüber wenn mich das System zensiert als wenn ich zu nem Deppen höflich bleibe. 

Grundsätzlich werden bei uns in der Gilde alle Ressourcen über die Gildenbank verwaltet. wer was farmt schmeißt es rein und alle anderen nehmen sich wenn wer was braucht und so machen das alle (ok wir sind auch nur zu viert in der gilde .-) ) aber ich MUSS mir immer von allem reserven auf die Seite legen damit ich was übrig habe für die Gildenbank sollte da was knapp werden ... geht ja mal gar nicht :-)

in Raid-Boss-Kämpfen mit irgend wem flüstern - nur so der Unterhaltung wegen oder auch wegen wichtigen dingen die nicht warten können - hatte mal in Ulduar25 ein informatives und auch lustiges Gespräch mit einem GM während der ersten drei Bosse oder so. War damals als es diese 3-Tage-Bann-Welle gab wegen dem Bug Using beim ersten Boss. Oder mit Heilerkollegen oder sonst wem oder im Gildenchat irgend ein Gespräch.

in Summe

mit Soooooo Vielen Ticks muss man ja schon fast richtig ticken 

lg sily


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. März 2010)

bevor ich mit meinem main (nelf druide) in hauptstädte komme wird erstmal abgemountet, der entsprechende titel (von Eisenschmiede etc.) angenommen, der argentumknappe gerufen und entsprechend beflagt und dann auf dem fraktionsmount schön in schrittgeschwindigkeit weitergeritten (ich bilde mir dann ein, daß das eindruck macht, auch wenn das auf dem widder und dem schreiter ziemlich blöd aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wenn mir langweilig is benutz ich immer noggenfoggers elixier bis ich klein werd und renn dann als katze durch die gegend und spamme /schnurren auf weibliche chars während ich ihnen um die beine streife. in sw, ebenfalls mit dem trank, _versteck_ ich mich dann in den büschen vorm ah und luge hin und wieder hervor um passanten zu kratzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn mir das dann selbst zu blöd wird zünd ich spurt und renn im zickzack durch die gegend und kille alles killbare im vorbeigehen..

ach ja und dann dreh ich beim springen immer pirouetten und tanze auf hausdächern sofern ich raufkomme


----------



## Silmarilli (24. März 2010)

Pseudotachylos schrieb:


> - bei Leuten, die für Randomraids einen Gearcheck machen wollen, demonstrativ im T1 aufkreuzen




*leise* danke für den Tipp, den merk ich mir , lg Sily


----------



## p1nk (24. März 2010)

ich halte durchwegs die rechte maustaste gedrückt, auch wenn ich nur so rumstehe und auf den invite warte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2-Quater (24. März 2010)

Ich habe auf kargath 8 Palas (37/40/35/9/9/19/30/4) und auf shattrath 4 Priester (80/30/70/16)


----------



## Syracrus (24. März 2010)

Nun ja beim "Hüpf" Tick schließe ich mich mal gant schnell an obwohl naja hüpfen nur Zeitweise, meistens renn ich beim warten immer im Kreis in Dalaran rum ( also im Viereck ) ^^
Auch meine Taschen sind geordnet und wenn ich auf meinen Bankchar logge den ich mir mit n paar Leuten teile sortiere ich grundsätzlich vor jedem ausloggen alles durch ^^

Ausserdem muss ich mindestens einmal am Tag alle Pets beschwören :-)


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (24. März 2010)

> - Hüpfen! Überall! Immer!



sowas kenn ich^^
desweitern hab ich einen drang im handelschat zu flamen. manchmal ist dies sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (24. März 2010)

aufjedenfall rumhüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (24. März 2010)

ich hab so den tick das wenn ich als shadow im raid bin udn grad angefangen hab zu dotten das ich immer mein c drück um zu ggn wieviel sp ich hab xD und auch das mit dem hüpfen ^^


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

In SW muss ich immer und wirklich immer auf den Brunnen vor der Bank springen. Es muss einfach so sein.


----------



## Golfyarmani (24. März 2010)

Mein Tick ist, ich kann nix im Mob liegen lassen und wenn die Taschen voll sind, werde die Sachen raus geschmissen, die weniger wert sind. Mir wurde schon Geld geboten für Rassenwechsel zu den Goblins und die Namenänderung von Golfyarmani in Plündergolfy.


----------



## Innocent82 (24. März 2010)

Bevor ich auslogge such ich mir immer ein kuschliges Plätzchen. Dann zieh die Rüstung aus ne Robe an und leg mich immer schlafen (/sleep) :  )

Wenn ich das nicht mache denk ich immer der Char ist nich richtig "Erholt" am nächstem Tag


----------



## Elito (25. März 2010)

was ich immer mache wenn ich auf irgendwas warte: in OG aufm bank dach im kreis springen


----------



## manavortex (25. März 2010)

Immer, wenn ich auf meinem Gnomen-DK-Tank eingeloggt bin (weiblich, rosa Haare), und Langeweile hab, reite ich im Schritt mit meinem Mammut in Dala im Kreis. Ist echt lustig, was sich da so hinter einem ansammelt...


----------



## Topfkopf (26. März 2010)

Nochn Tick von mir (is mir bis jetzt nir aufgefallen das es ein Tick ist^^) Ich kauf wenn ich ein setteil habe grundsätzlich alle anderen kaufbaren, und geb dafür unmengen Gold aus^^ Und dann beschwer ich mich über zuwenig Platz inner Bank, is ja aller Soulbound, Bankchar schicken geht leider nciht^^ 
/Vote für doppelte Anzahl bankfächer und 40 Platz Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (26. März 2010)

Shinsei schrieb:


> aber am schlimmsten bei mir ist das ich überhaupt jedem char ausweiche ^^ ob mit sprüngen oder drumrum laufen/fliegen
> ich mag es nicht durch diese hindurch zu rennen, sei es aufgemountet oder zu fuß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bist du nicht allein, es geht mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor 4 Jahren, als ich angefangen hab, hat mein einer durch den ich durchgelaufen bin aus Spaß gesagt: "Au, das tut doch weh!"
Daran denk ich immer noch und vermeide das Durchrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

